# #14 CLOSED -HAVE FUN WITH COLOR WITH DONMAUR



## Designer1234

WELCOME TO THIS WORKSHOP -*designer here* - please take the time to read the following so that you will understand how we work!

*WORKSHOP INFORMATION ALL WORKSHOPS*

ALWAYS start at the beginning of this workshop,* even if you join in late*

First of all - These workshops are NOT KALS where members join in together to solve problems and make suggestions to each other.

These are Workshops, taught by a teacher - or if it a pattern, the teacher is here to help in situations where a pattern is difficult to follow. Others are the teacher's own designs and methods.

#1-once you have posted on this topic- it means you have automatically joined in.

*There is no signup and no cost*. If you have posted, all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' - _your watched topics will also be shown in the heading in blue at the top of the page where you can see all of the threads you are watching_.

#2 PLEASE NOTE: As the teacher has spent a lot of time preparing this workshop and in many cases is teaching her specific way of doing the project - don't post links 
unless they are approved - by the teacher. Often there is much info out there and if you want to use other methods, or techniques please wait until the workshop is finished.

If you feel that a link might be helpful - don't post it - but instead pm your teacher and she will post it if she thinks it is helpful.

#3- As a matter of courtesy- please let the teacher answer questions about 
the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once a day, we have found that questions are being answered incorrectly and it causes confusion.

#4-If you have any problems with downloads etc. please go to the main section- see link below - and read our TECH HELP topic - most of the answers are there. However, if you are having difficulties which are not solved there,please post and our tech Manager will answer you or pm you privately.

#5 If you wish to go to another workshop or topic from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop pages and you will see

KNITTING AND CROCHET PATTERNS WITH DESIGNER1234 - click on either of them and you will arrive at the link below- Also,* it is important that only this link be given out to anyone*- not specific workshop links. Thanks for following this.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

#6. As all our workshops will be kept permanently for the use of KP members in the future, *We will be 'trimming' all extraneous posts every week or so in order to keep only information relative to the subject of the workshop*. _We don't in any way want you to avoid posting - we welcome your ideas and thoughts- however once the teacher has answered questions and in order to prepare for closing we will delete these posts_. _ We also will highlight different areas with the approval of the teacher_.

HOW DO I GET AROUND THESE WORKSHOPS WITHOUT LEAVING THE SECTION?
Answer: if you look at the top of any KP page it will tell you what section you are in-- if you click on it it will take you to the main page. look at the top or the bottom of this page and you will see - on the same line as the page numbers the following:

*Knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234 *- click on either of them and it will take you to the main page of this section.

I will cut and paste here: you will see the same line at the top and the bottom of all the workshop pages. just click on them.

Knitting Forum -> Knitting And Crochet Workshops With Designer1234 Go to page: << 1 2 3

if you click on either of them you can visit the home page our our Workshop section, and surf all the different topics. You are welcome to click on the closed workshops. They are locked so you can't post on them, however you can read all the information. The open workshops are shown as well as the information topics. enjoy!

*We now wish to introduce DONMAUR your teacher for this workshop* -donmaur is from Alberta, Canada and we hope you enjoy this workshop- The workshop will be officially open on February 2nd- 2013-The teacher will join us on the 2nd. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## donmaur

*WELCOME TO EVERYONE- I am donmaur * from sunny warm Alberta! Please join us and Add some colour in your knitting

This Workshop has three different sections Intarsia, Fairaisle and Mosaic knitting. the patterns I am sharing are my own and may be freely copied and shared.
--------------------------------
*DESIGNER HERE*: I HAVE POSTED COPY OF THE DOWNLOAD HERE - AND WILL POST IT below- I would also suggest that you copy donmaur's download .

Please click on the DOWNLOAD AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PICTURES for your files. 
===============

WELCOME TO THIS WORKSHOP, courtesy of the hard work of designer1234

In this first workshop we are working on three projects you may do one or all of them or work 
your own project using the techniques we will learn in this workshop.

The projects are

#1 a pair of fingerless gloves,

#2 a headband,

#3 a small knitted bag.

Each of these has been written for 
circular or straight needles, for worsted/2 ply weight or for sport weight, dk yarn-choose 
whichever one you are comfortable with.

There are no complicated skills needed to enjoy knitting along .If you can knit and purl and 
slip a stitch, you can do colour or stranded knitting.

When we get into the second workshop 
circular needles will mean you only need to knit.

I have suggested three needle sizes 4mm, 2.75 mm, and 3.25mm ( American 6,3,2)'

now having 
said this I knit very loosely you may find you need needles that are a size or two larger or 
smaller- don't worry about that as we will learn to knit from swatch to a perfect fit

However, I am hoping that you will use what you have in your stash for the first workshop.

You will need to have about four or five *bobbins* which you may buy at your local yarn shop
, 
*OR Here are some suggestions for making your own bobbins* cut a piece of stiff cardboard 4x3, and 
out of the long sides cut an elongated u 1/2 deep and 1/2from the short edges and on the short

edge cut a 1/4slit in the centre.

(_The yarn is wound around the cut out part and the working end 
is secured through the slit so the bobbin doesn't unwind. For the other idea use a wooden 
clothes peg wind the yarn around the end of the clothes peg and secure the working end in the 
jaw of the peg_}.

The only other supply you may need is a wool darner needle a blunt needle 
with a large eye used to secure ends or sew up seams.

The last supply item I am asking you to gather is knitters graph paper and some 
crayons,markers, pencil crayons.

Please use this free link to print out your graph paper-see below see below.

I am really looking forward to working with you and helping you learn to 'have fun with color' Please feel free to ask any 
questions you have during the forum- if you find an error problem with the instructions - please pm me directly and I will correct it - 
*here is the link to find chart paper to make your own charts*

http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/free-knitters-graph-paper-1.htm

http://www.crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/1/knittersgraph-paper-4x6.pdf


----------



## Designer1234

*here is the corrected chart paper link* -

http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/free-knitt

"this link works please click on the free download for knitters graph paper that should give you a pdf you can download and save for the future I printed four sheets for this workshop"

*Designer here*- scroll down a bit on the above link and you will see where it says 'download free graph paper ' you can download them to your computer and then print a few copies for your use - I would book mark this site as it gives a lot of great information.


----------



## Designer1234

LADIES: I will be starting to delete the conversation sometime later this after noon, so that the workshop will be ready to open tomorrow.

Donmaur will be using pdf downloads- I would strongly recommend that you save the downloads to a file for future use - they are easy to open and all your instructions will be there.

I will, if possible, depending on the content- try to put them directly onto the workshop. Please read them carefully and *always keep your eye on page one for any changes*. they will be announced either by donmaur or me and will be posted if there are changes --* you will be responsible for changing the downloads yourselves* if you make a copy, the changes are easy to add.

Designer


----------



## donmaur

*hello everyone*!

I am so excited to be able to share with you my lifelong love of knitting with colour.

We are doing three different techniques Intarsia, Fairaisle, and Mosaic Knitting.

For the first part of the worskshop *I want you to use your stash and find the weight that is comfortable for you*
.
Instructions will be provided for worsted/2ply yarn or sport/dk yarn and *we will learn how to adapt any yarn and any needles to any pattern*!

There are many newcomers on here so if i seem to repeat things please forgive me as many people will join along the way and not necessarily at the start

_Now i have a huge confession to make as much as i can read complicated charts -I am not computer literate_!


----------



## donmaur

donmaur here again
having made this confession I gave you an incomplete link for the knitters graph paper yesterday so here we go
http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/free-knitt
this link work click on the free download for knitters graph paper that should give you a pdf you can download and save for the future I printed four sheets for this workshop

Designer here- scroll down a bit on the above link and you will see where it says 'download free graph paper ' you can download them to your computer and then print a few copies for your use, in designing - I would book mark this site as it gives a lot of great information.


----------



## donmaur

donmaur here
in case you thought I forgot to send a piture of the third small project here it is done in mosaic knitting.I know many of you are anxious to get into the second part of the workshop where you will design your own sweater/ sock felted bag I ask you to take part in the first exercises as there are many things we will learn that pertain to the second part Sometimes in mosaic knitting the back is just as nice as the front, I showed you both


----------



## donmaur

*DONMAUR HERE -WELCOME TO OUR WORKSHOP*

!hello everyone here is the first part of the workshop please save the Pdf as they will form a reference for you later Dont hesitate to ask any questions you wish and i will try to answer them I will be on the forum about 9am eastern time and hope to join you then

* Fair Aisle Knitting *
Located in the North Sea there is a small island called Fair Island half way between the 
Shetland islands and the Orkeney's Since the early 1500's there has been a rich tradition 
of two colour knitting with the designs influenced by the many sailors shipwrecked or 
stranded there, including Vikings and Moors . 
Both men and women knit the wool was used in its natural colours or died with indigo 
and madder to produce blues and reds, and linchens to produce greens yellows, oranges 
and browns. 
More examples of patterns-see downloads for pictures

* Mosaic Knitting*

Mosaic Knitting (slip stitch knitting) has been used for a long time. 
However the modern popularity of it can be traced back to Barbara 
Walker who coined the name Mosaic Knitting ( also the name of her 
book). 
The slip stitch patterns will produce a stiffer garment when not 
stretching is important 
it can be done either purlwise or knitwise depending on the patterns 
the chief difference between fairaisle 
and mosaic knitting is the while fairaisle uses two colours both knit 
in the same row and mosaic uses two colours but only one colour 
knit in a row

see download for pictures.


----------



## donmaur

here are the rest of the downloads for part 1 .Play with some designs on your charts and for now dont worry about tension stitches etc Part 2 where we will pick up our needles is coming asap and the part 3 where we will take our designing skills to a whole new level will be after that


----------



## donmaur

Hi donmaur here --

working from charts in two colour knitting fairaisle is traditionally knitted in the round, but you can do this on straights as well.

charts are rea
*1st row from right to left*

* 2nd row from left to right* on straights

OR *always from the right side with circular needles*.

colours are usually marked in their appropiate spaces.

*Peeries* -small joining rows or space fillers from 1-7 rows


----------



## donmaur

#2 
-*Seeding patterns* fill in large spaces of colour so the floats never exceed 5 rows

- *borders*
- large motifs traditionally O X O pattern

the fingerless mitts show a good example of a larger motif with a border


----------



## donmaur

hello! here is a small muse on mosaic knitting

Working from Charts in two Colour knitting
although mosaic patterns can be charted most are written out

IMPORTANT: *Some things to note*

when working in the round read only 1 row of chart for 
1 row of knitting

when working straight knit 2 rows for every 1 row of chart

blank squares= slip stitches

_the pattern will tell you whether to slip the stitch knitways or purl ways_


----------



## donmaur

sorry this is in bits and pieces


----------



## donmaur

playing with charts #2- this shows you how a chart works -using a finished rug with the finished pattern -- please check this out.


----------



## donmaur

playing with chart 3 - this shows you how a mistake shows up and you can see the difference between the correct pattern and the incorrect pattern - please read it.


----------



## Granalou

I have two questions.
1. One of the materials called for is bobbins. Do you have to use bobbins to call it intarsia? I have knitted several items from charts (pictues below) and not knowing any better, carried my yarn in back. Also did the head band on circs in the round. Is that wrong?

2. When reading the chart you said 1st row is right to left and 2nd row is left to right, is the 1st row the bottom of the chart or the top?


----------



## Designer1234

Hi ladies: if you read page one there is a paragraph about our *tech file* - which is on page our main page of the workshjop section -to go there from here, click on 'knitting and crochet workshops immediately above the quick reply window (on the same row as the 
go to page} and once you are on the main page- you will see the Tech reply page. There is information there as to pdfs.

prismaticr is our computer master and she has a family commitment today so we might not get all the answers until tomorrow. I will pm. her.

I see that donmaur has brought the information to the workshop and we do that quite often, so away we goo!!!

Just keep your downloads in a file and follow the info on the workshop page.


----------



## donmaur

Good morning everyone hope you had a good sleep.

In Alberta the sun is just peeking over the horizon -here it is 6:45AM. I know some of you taking this class are in Australia I am amazed and humbled and so grateful to have this chance to share wih you.

*I see some amazing work from granalou here ! have asked her permission to use her personal pictures and hopefully you will see them later on*

I am on line and wiil be on and off for most of the day so don't hesitate to ask me anything--- colour away!


----------



## marimom

I am in. Although I have probably done this without realizing it. Have 3 college afghans to make and this is definitely a way not to waste my yarn. 
Thanks for this workshop.


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning donmaur! Designer here- I have taken the liberty of highlighting your posts and will continue to do so. Actually, I am glad that we haven't stayed just with downloads as it is good to have all the information on the workshop as well as in the downloads. I have suggested that each student keep the downloads in a file but we are quite happy to work from here. 

onward andupward ladies. ! donmaur and I are from Alberta and I think we will go and have some breakfast as it is 7.am here-


----------



## knitwitconnie

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so out of my league here. You said to play with your graph paper/charts. Duh ...what do you mean? Do I just make up my own pattern/design coloring in blocks/ BEGINNER BEGINNER HERE. Is this workshop for folks that have a clue as to what to do and not for those just starting. Please advise.
> I am so lost already.


That makes two of us.....only a very little experience with intarsia and it was self-learned (not a good teacher!) I was assuming it meant make our own pattern, but wasn't sure. I used to do a lot of counted cross stitch, so thought this was a doable project in knitting, the graphs are larger and so are the needles! LOL. My eyes were getting so I couldn't do the CCstitch any more. Hopefully this will make more sense as we progress?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well that makes me feel a bit better. I'll try to come up with something. I'm assuming you use the colored pencils to indicate what color you want to knit it in. Like I said a beginner with this color work.

r!) I was assuming it meant make our own pattern, but wasn't sure. I used to do a lot of counted cross stitch, so thought this was a doable project in knitting, the graphs are larger and so are the needles! LOL. My eyes were getting so I couldn't do the CCstitch any more. Hopefully this will make more sense as we progress?[/quote]


----------



## donmaur

*ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS*:

*There is a picture of a bobbin on this download*. click on download below.

some of you have asked questions I will try to group the answers in a pdf so everyone can share. there are parts that may not have been clear in the tutorial so I suggest everyone read them(even if you did not ask them


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Well that makes me feel a bit better. I'll try to come up with something. I'm assuming you use the colored pencils to indicate what color you want to knit it in. Like I said a beginner with this color work.
> 
> r!) I was assuming it meant make our own pattern, but wasn't sure. I used to do a lot of counted cross stitch, so thought this was a doable project in knitting, the graphs are larger and so are the needles! LOL. My eyes were getting so I couldn't do the CCstitch any more. Hopefully this will make more sense as we progress?


[/quote]

Designer hereonmaur wants us to get used to working with graph paper. I think you should stick with this as it seems overwhelming but once you start to use it in actual knitting it will make a lot of sense. I did this years ago and it is not difficult - you just have to learn how to hold your yarns and how to follow the instruction on the chart. if you design your own little motifs you can see how it will look. I just did my first -- and hopefully will come up with something better- grin I just fooled around with two borders - I plan on using my own border for my next sweater. hang in there gwennie! - check out the download below.


----------



## donmaur

please do not feel intimidated ladies I am only asking you to take the fairaisle charts i have given you and do small stuff like change the colour ,reverse the main and background colour add a third colour -see what you like and just have fun. There will be plenty of charts provided both in intrsia and fairaisle and clear written instructions for mosaic work so if you cant manage this i will make sure you have something to copy donmaur


----------



## nancyp0913

Posting so I'm in! So excited to do this...head is swimming already, though!


----------



## Designer1234

Here are the answers contained in the download - there are also pictures of the bobbins and other pictures. please check them out. Questions will be answered on the workshop directly from now on.

---------------------

*When you read charts always begin at the bottom right corner * - see download -
here Chart3)we see that 
there looks to be blank spaces .(there are no blank spaces in a typical fairaisle pattern) 
this is the back ground colour (white in this instance)

Row1-(bottom row) read right to left

Row 2 read left to right

the above instructions apply only when you are knitting on straight needles 
______________________________________________________________________ 
When you are knitting in the round

Row 1 (bottom row) read right to left

Row 2 (next row) read right to left etc 
always read the pattern from right to left 
Look at Chart three again

suppose you purposely want to reverse this pattern( as in a mirror image) then read the 
chart from the top down- but only in this instance

Look at Chart 1 
this is a perpetual pattern if you wished to start with the rows at the bottom rather than at 
the top shift the pattern over 1/2 a pattern and start from there 
Look at Chart 3

Could you reverse this Pattern? Yes you could but it would be identical so there is no 
point in doing it.

*I have a question about intarsia* 
this lady has done a two colour design in intarsia but not used bobbins she asks can you 
do intarsia work this way?

Of course you could but imagine ten different colours in a row all tangled up and now 
you reverse your work to purl. What a frustrating mess!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the purpose of the bobbins is to keep your individual colours from tangling. They are 
carried across the back and kept short no more than 6

Here (see download)is a picture of a bobbin there are instructions in an early introduction pdf as to how 
to make them  go back and read them.

One of the chief reasons for using intarsia for your projects is that it does not create a 
double fabric (from the floats) and would therefore be much cooler, particularly if you 
lived in a hot climate You could also use cotton to make the projects even cooler.

The last question is a technical one . I never in my wildest dreams imagined pdfs 
showed up differently from one operating system to the next . There is a pge on the 
general workshop page that talks about downloads and as designer 1234( isn't she great

we all owe her a big thanks for these workshops) said the other manager, prismaticr who can help you, help you is away 
right now so if the answer to your question cannot be found on this page hang in there 
she will be back tomorrow.

In the meantime don't fret the workshop will stay on here donmaur


----------



## nancyannin

I just did a google search for knitting bobbin, and what I found actually looks like the little bobbins I use to store my embroidery thread. Would those work for knitting yarnn as well, or are they too small. My embroidery bobbins are only about 1" x 2".


----------



## Designer1234

nancyannin said:


> I didn't see any download with pictures of the bobbins. I'm really curious to see what you mean, as I've never used a bobbin - I've never done color knitting either, so I'm sure this won't be the only thing I'm confused about. Can someone please post a picture of a bobbin? Thanks.


*Please check out page two* - I have highlighted the 'answers to questions - click on download at the bottom and you will see some diagrams as well as *a picture of the bobbins*. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

nancyannin said:


> I just did a google search for knitting bobbin, and what I found actually looks like the little bobbins I use to store my embroidery thread. Would those work for knitting yarnn as well, or are they too small. My embroidery bobbins are only about 1" x 2".


I am using the cardboard bobbins which I have on hand for embroidery- there is information on page one where you can see how to make your own.


----------



## nancyannin

Designer1234 said:


> nancyannin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a google search for knitting bobbin, and what I found actually looks like the little bobbins I use to store my embroidery thread. Would those work for knitting yarnn as well, or are they too small. My embroidery bobbins are only about 1" x 2".
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the cardboard bobbins which I have on hand for embroidery- there is information on page one where you can see how to make your own.
Click to expand...

Thanks Designer. I'll try using my embroidery bobbins, and if they don't work, I can try making some per instructions. This class will be a challenge for me, as I have only been knitting about a year now, and so far, just socks and doll clothes. I'm looking forward to adding some color to my projects.


----------



## jvoel

I use the plastic u-shaped things that are used to keep the bread loaves bag closed. They aren't big to hold a lot of yarn, but they are worth a try. They're free.


----------



## Patchworkcat

jvoel said:


> I use the plastic u-shaped things that are used to keep the bread loaves bag closed. They aren't big to hold a lot of yarn, but they are worth a try. They're free.


Those plastic clips work fairly well. I've used them, too, in a pinch. And, like you said, they're free ... providing you buy the loaf of bread first. <lol>

Jill


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is a float?


----------



## moachie844

I am saving all the downloads to a file, but I need to get bobbins made and get colored pencils. I will keep following all the postings.


----------



## tintin63

This link will take you directly to printable graph paper for knitting
http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/l/knitters-graph-paper-4x6.pdf


----------



## Gweniepooh

Is this what you mean? Excuse the messiness; still can't hold pencil with cast. How do You determine how big it will be? I aiming for the back of the fingerless gloves. If too gib could just the X'x and O'x be done or just the hearts?


----------



## donmaur

donmaur here somehow when the pdf was opened the pictures for both the charts and the bobbins got forgotten to put on here are the missing parts bobbins picture one, chart 1&2 picture 2, chart 3 is last I will repost the entire pdf please save it for future reference


----------



## donmaur

look at this this is great we will get into details once we get into the individual patterns good stuff!!!!


----------



## donmaur

here is the complete answers pdf so you can store it away for reference


----------



## nancyp0913

Just a note...I noticed a number of PDFs downloaded as 2 pages but the 2nd page was blank. I thought it was just the nature of the beast. Maybe we're missing 2nd page info??


----------



## donmaur

working On a headband step one
before you start the first thing you need to do is measure your head with a tape measure. the pattern we are using calls for a 19 1/2" head mine is 21"
measure from the back of your head above your ears and around to the front take the tape measure off dont forget to subract the overlap
Next look at the wool you are using does it have a label?Look for the tension diagram or if you have none knit a 5x5 swatch measure a 4x4 piece within that swatch how many stitches to the inch? continued in the next post


----------



## donmaur

On the pattern ! am using needles size is 7 american and 41/2mm canadian
I am working with 2 ply yarn at a guage of 10 stitches=4" worked on 4 1/2 mm needles. 
Circular Needles 16" in length or straights
I have a 21" head 10 st=4 inches so to make it fit I would need 1" more than the guage calls for I could do this a number of ways
1,switch to larger needles, 2. add a small repeat pattern to add an extra inch 3 or put bands of white or your choice of colour in between the patterns
at the end i will summarize everything on a pdf for you to down load


----------



## Gweniepooh

But we can use sport weight which is a single ply correct? Mine is 6 st=1 inch Berroco Comfort DK

Also, if we wanted to do the fingerless gloves should we still do the headband first?

I apologize but I'm confused. Are we working width-wise or length-wise? I'm unclear on how many to cast on. I am so sorry for being so dense.


----------



## donmaur

I this case I am going to make a complete motif and add 4 stitches of a plain colour at the end the motif is 20+4 extra stitches to give me the band width I need. we will start with the thicker yarn and fairaisle technique , the Intarsia,
then Mosaic. I will translate the pattern for finer yarn and needles cast on 120 stitches follow all instructions for the worsted- except adjust the pattern remember 1 st = 1 square on your diagram, and knit 8 more row you may either add a small peerie to accomplish this 4st each side design or add more white rows the next post concerns doing the same headband in intarsia and/or mosaic knitting


----------



## donmaur

no I separated them oiut to one page a piece -the pdfs are large files and you have to be patient with them


----------



## donmaur

click on the down load it will give you the exact number of stitches to cast on and the body of the post will give you the stitches for the sport weight yarn
I have to write all these patterns out and there is a limited amount on space on the post message area so it takes a little time please be patient with me all three patterns will appear you may do any or all . They are my own patterns and i give you permission to copy them or share them


----------



## donmaur

knitting a headband in sport weight yarn/ knitting with straight needles
Remember when you are working on straight needles to add a couple of rows to the outside of each row to allow for sewing up.
Remember to now read the 2cnd row from the left to the right as purl rows we will switch in the next segment to the pattern for the fingerless mitts and the small purse/cellphone case then we will do all three patterns in mosaic and intarsia


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Is this what you mean? Excuse the messiness; still can't hold pencil with cast. How do You determine how big it will be? I aiming for the back of the fingerless gloves. If too gib could just the X'x and O'x be done or just the hearts?


that is exactly what donmaur wanted Gwen
just play with ideas.


----------



## donmaur

fingerless gloves patterns are contained within the pdf (download) there are patterns for both worsted and sport weight gloves and for dpn's and straight needles please pm me if you find any mistakes


----------



## donmaur

hello . tomorrow we will looking at intarsia with your charts so have your bobbins ready I hope these tutorials are clear to you- I am not a teacher by training so don't hesitate to ask me to clarify it.If you wish the purse turned into a fairaisle pattern please let me know .I will be back on line 7pm 10Pm eastern time to answer any further questions enjoy yourself


----------



## catlover1960

I am confused. I have downloaded the headband pattern, done a gauge swatch and am getting 5 sts per inch with US size 7 needle. (Band on yarn says 20 sts = 4 inches with US size 7). I am using worsted wt. yarn and it appears I am right on guage. My head also measures 21". I am confused as to where you came up with the number of cast on stitches. Using the gauge you gave in the instructions I cannot figure out where the 95 stitches came from. With my gauge I am trying to figure out how many stitches to cast on. The pattern I would like to use has a 16 stitch repeat but I can play with that after I know how many stitches I will be working with. I am trying to match the pattern to a pair of mittens bought in Sweden.


----------



## Granalou

Dowager said:


> Granalou's headband appears to be in two colors, buit in the chart there are a few areas of green. What are they for?


Sorry for the confusion, my headband was knit for a chistmas present long before this wokshop. it has nothing to do with donmaur's charts.


----------



## SueWilson49

If we are doing intarsia tomorrow could you please explain how I knit an integral button band in one colour and the rest of the sweater in two colour stripe (one of which is the same as the band)?


----------



## SueWilson49

PS horizontal stripes!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Is it okay to use circular needles for the fingerless gloves; can use dpns but with difficulty due to still wearing a cast on rt arm/hand.


----------



## donmaur

Question 
Is it alright to use circular needles for the fingerless
mitts i can't manage dpns
certainly it it is alright to use what ever needle and whatever method you chose 
I grew up on dpns and use them all the time
Having said that use straights, two circulars, one circular, the magic loop if you use it ( i don't know how to do this and not sure whether you can use it for this) , use worsted wool, or sport weight yarn . 
You are designing this so make it comfotable for you


----------



## donmaur

question 
there is a confusion with the number of stitches 95 in on place and 120 in another?Why?
The smaller cast on is for worsted wool the larger for sport weight yarn both are correct, To make it fit you exactly make sure you measure your head. If your head is 20 inches and your guage is 20 st over four inches ( this is 5 stitches to the inch) this would give you 100 stitches for this head size stitches (20 st x 5) which should be 100 stitches .Can you see how important knitting a swatch is and measuring is too? you want to make sure you open any download you see


----------



## donmaur

Question why are there three colours on the chart when fairaisle charts traditionally call for two.
You are correct two colours are traditional however there is nothing to say you cant use three for accent here and there. take the chart and recolour it to make it a two colour chart if putting a third colour in bothers you its not the pattern that counts its what you do with it that is important I want you to feel comfortable designing on graph paper.


----------



## donmaur

dear People
I hope I haven't haven't laid too much on you at once .I hope you will be able to keep on working on charts even as we move on to patterns . If you find fairaisle charts on line most of them go back a long way and have no copyright.But if you are downloading from any site be sure to get permission from the site administrator; I am off line now till tomorrow . I am rather tired those of you who know me know that I am fighting a terrible battle. Tommorrow the intarsia workshop will start keep your three patterns they will be used in this workshop to
good night and god bless. until 6:30 am /9:30 eastern
You will see that i left the pencil marks on. this is a good way to design on chart


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Questions* The downloaded instructions say you should not carry (float) the yarn over more than 5 stitches. In the pattern on rows where you have green you must float well over 5 stitches. Is there a technique missing so that you are not carrying the green yarn so far? Thank you.


----------



## tintin63

Gweniepooh said:


> *Questions* The downloaded instructions say you should not carry (float) the yarn over more than 5 stitches. In the pattern on rows where you have green you must float well over 5 stitches. Is there a technique missing so that you are not carrying the green yarn so far? Thank you.


Use 2 bobbins


----------



## Dowager

How do you put the yarn on the bobbins? How much should you put on one bobbin??


----------



## donmaur

question
in the pattern you have given us it looks like you must carry a colour further than 5 stitches how is this possible
answer I do not use floats at at ever I twist the wool (behind the work one over, one under to form a firm garment take a look at these two examples below, the first shows floats, the third example shows twisting your wool at each stitch ( the second example shows what hapens when you are doing the twist method and you onl twist the wools one way!)
However having said that if you are doing floats you must take a small twist when patterns show you a further stretch before the colour change than 5 stitches
you are doing really well when you can now see problems you might not have seen before thanks for the question


----------



## jmai5421

donmaur said:


> question
> in the pattern you have given us it looks like you must carry a colour further than 5 stitches how is this possible
> answer I do not use floats at at ever I twist the wool (behind the work one over, one under to form a firm garment take a look at these two examples below, the first shows floats, the third example shows twisting your wool at each stitch ( the second example shows what hapens when you are doing the twist method and you onl twist the wools one way!)
> However having said that if you are doing floats you must take a small twist when patterns show you a further stretch before the colour change than 5 stitches
> you are doing really well when you can now see problems you might not have seen before thanks for the question


Do you do the twisting every stitch for the float or every 3rd? I like your over and under to make a flattern denser knit.


----------



## donmaur

Question?
how do you do the twist method for carrying wools across the back?
Answer
carry both colours in one hand, one over the first finger, one over the second bring the working colour up from underneath the other. Assuming that the next stitch is the same colour, take the working yarn and bring it over the second yarn(instead of under) or if you are changing colours bring that one over the first yarn( rather than under) even changing the colours this way will still eventually cause a twist in the colours that makes it hard to knit when you see this happening twist backward keeping the one over one under stitch rythym. it will seem awkward at first using the middle finger to knit but keep on practicing it actually produces a much more even design on the front and by changing the colour(over and under) you prevent the illusion where it looks like one colour is bleediung into another( try knitting only twisting one way and you will see what I mean there are several visual web sites showing this with both english and continental style knitting- I think this might be one of them please excuse me if I give this site wrong I have written down a hole binder full of help ful sites- if it is wrong I will delete it and correct it
This is not the correct site I will get back here asap with one you might check u-tube or google two colour one handed english style knitiing ( or contintal) for your own search Here is the site


----------



## donmaur

The intarsia lessons are next then i will post the mosaic lessons (I am saving it til last as it is my favourite)
all the lessons will stay on here at the end so by all means join us when You can and if you wish to review anything you can go back it at your own pace-(dont worry if I seem to be going quickly- and for those i am not going quickly enough please have patience.


----------



## donmaur

? how do you wind the balls on the bobbins?
here is a picture of a bobbin with the wool m wound around it. You will see there is a slit where you wind the wool through( the working end is always available. If you are using your own homemade bobbins, embrodery bobbins or clothes pins wind the wool around the centre of the longer side and pop the working end through the slit(or jaws in the case of clothes pins) and you are ready to go. there should be one bobbin for each colour change across the row. For instance if you have a centre placed design there will be on ball for the outside(if you are making the design on a large item) colour and one bobbin for every time the colour changes in the row so if there is a repeat of colour then you should have two bobbins of that colour- there may be sme excepotions to these suggestions where you might combine say fairaisle to make the design more easily knit however we will get into this as we start the class


----------



## donmaur

*donmair here*Good morning everyone I hope everyone had a good night
I want to thank designer again she is marvelous and I think she is right most of the information is there so take time to read but if you are unsure don't hesitate to ask.

If anything seems confused blame it on the morphine(even though it's probably my fault, as i am not a teacher by trade) I wanted to share what I have learned over the years (my daughter has not taken up knitting yet-I still have hopes) before I cannot share anymore.

I have stage4 terminal cancer of the spine and Have come through surgery which gave me some relief from the pain and pressure .I am telling you this not to garner sympathy but so that you will understand if i am not as fast doing this as you would like me to be.

Most of all if you can take away from this workshop a desire to experiment and the confidence to know you do not need a pattern for yourself I will be happy if this happens.


----------



## Designer1234

--------------------
Good Morning ladies! 

I was up early this morning and decided I wanted to learn as much as I could about this wonderful way of knitting --

I read one pdf download at a time and all donmaurs instructions and I am so pleased with what I learned - I won't be able to take the class, but will do the lessons in my spare time. I opened a file and put them in it as well as I copied and pasted her information and put them in there too. 

I am itching to start a sweater using her methods. I know if you haven't read charts it is a bit confusing - but really read her instructions and all the information is there. ; I also appreciate it that she gives the different weights of yarn and the cast on information. 

My hubby and I are going for a drive to the Rockies to the town of Cochrane, to the yarn shop there and to Tim Hortons for coffee - (any Canadian will know what 'Tims' )(it is a wonderful donut shop} is --Wish you could all come with me. 

Donmaur- don't stay on too long. Ladies - as donmaur mentioned last night - she is dealing with some major health issues and it is necessary for her to only come in for short periods of time. 

The information is all in the downloads and in the posts so double check the information there before posting questions. She will answer the questions each day but I ask you to read the downloads and posts thoroughly as most of the answers are there.


----------



## Designer1234

I want to express my admiration for the fact that even though she is dealing with what she is - that donmaur wanted to carry on with this workshop.

Rachel, prismaticr -- is going to be here to help us with the workshop. Rachel is familiar with color works, and I know that you will all help us in every way you can. We want you to continue asking questions, just make sure that the answers are not already there.

Donmaur our thanks go to you for want to carry on under such difficult circumstances. Rachel and I will help in every way we can.

you are a wondeful lady and this workshop will be available to all KP members permanently. your knowledge is extensive and we thank you. I am glad yo shared your situation with the students.

Shirley


----------



## tintin63

Hi Shirley, I've nearly finished my headband,do you have a place where you want our pictures to go?

Hi Donmaur, Thank you for sharing your situation, I hope doing this workshop helps to distract you at this very difficult time.

I am familiar with colour work but have always shied away from charts. I am taking this workshop to make myself deal with charts. I have done the headband on straight pins. I will do the fingerless mitten on dpns as the chart reading will differ from working on straights. The purse will be fun looking forward to it.

Thanks to both of you for all the help and assistance. Tx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hope to get started on my project soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I understand about twisting the yarn. Since there are other colors being carried/twisted between green stitches does that mean you will be twisting multiple strands at the same time (say pink and green, or green and white) throughout the headband? I hope I have asked this question correctly.


----------



## prismaticr

Tin Tin - Post pictures here for now... we will do a parade of progress stuff soon, (I think).


----------



## donmaur

Although some of you may wish to comment on my illness here on the workshop may i ask your indulgence and have you not post wishes or prayers(not that i don't appreciate them) so that the workshop is kept clear for the the teaching which is most important you may pm me after the end of the workshops if you like donmaur


----------



## donmaur

Here we go
*Intarsia workshop* is now beginning

I know some of you will still be working on projects in fairaisle- dont dispair the instructions will stay on here .

Today we are going back to the drawing board *so bring out your graph paper pencil crayons what have you and I would like you to design two graphs*

#1-a small one for any of the first three projects

#2- a larger one suitable for a sweater/ tea cozy/ pair of socks etc.

Please do not download a design you like on line with out asking permission- if the pattern says free for your own personal use this is exactly what it means.
For those of you who like to photocopy and share this is a no-no.

I am going to share some sources of inspiration here with you as these posts are limited as to how many pictures I can share most of the pictures will be on the down load.

I want to share possible souces of inspiration so that when we actually start putting the picture to the knitting you will be ready.

Remember the first three projects are smaller- the head band 95stitches(or100 or whatever your own meaurement came to be)

- the fingerless mitts where you will want the design to be on the back only probably an area of no more than 16x20 squares(stitches)

-and the purse an area of maybe 6x10 squares

*For designing your sweater*
- 
you will have almost unlimited canvas and may have to tape two or three pages of graph paper together to get it large enough for what you have envisioned

the top of the sock may be a band similar to the headband but not quite as long 

if you are doing the felted cozy/purse[/u[ you have a fairly large area to work on as well

these last projects we will work on in the final segament of the course

Here you will see two tiles I absolutely love you could take the main characters out and chart them for your picture or you could use the fairaisle technique( after all there are two colours) and chart them this way

You should not use these designs(copy them) but they are for inspirations only


----------



## donmaur

page2 -
the online world is full of inspirations but remember copyright laws (this is serious stuff)
One site where you can find copyright free designs is
http://www.doverbooks.com
another place to look for inspiration as well are your kids colouring books they present simple shapes which will translate into an easy design to knit
For those of you more amibitious look at your stash of needlework designs or cross stitch designs you must rechart them and when you do you may find the design will have to changed see picture one and two and three


----------



## donmaur

Do you do filet crochet work they are a wonderful source of patterns see picture one and two.
also your transfer collection see picture three again I must stress none of these patterns are meant for you to copy only for inspiration I will send you a bunch of my designs later on- these you can freely copy and share


----------



## donmaur

I am off line for a little while now and when i come back i will have some of my charts to share with you. In the meantime have fun colouring
a small fun knitting transfer picture wouldn't this be fun on your tea cozy?
a rug pattern which could easily be adapted to fairaisl pattern for you head band 
how about your provincial (state) emblem or flower

Oh by the way I was able to get all the pictures I want on these posts so there will be no need to put a download on here


----------



## donmaur

?*what happens if there are more than three colours in the row do you carry all three patterns and twist them*?

*answer*
No that would make the fabric much too thick you could handle this two ways.

If there were a lot of the third colour in the row you could use the float method and catch the third colour every four or five stitches
or

if there was only a little bit of the third colour you could use intarsia for this simply start your third colour at the first stitch with the third colour and leave your ends dangle to be sewn in later hope this is clear


----------



## Designer1234

Xiang said:


> Will this tutorial stay on line, once the end of the class is reached? I am participating in another class, and would like to do this also - but can only cope with one at a time.
> 
> Thanks


*Designer here*: All our workshops will remain available although they will be closed as far as questions etc.are concerned. You are welcome to copy all the information by visiting the closed workshop -- you are also welcome to use all the pdf downloads -

The idea of these workshops is to reduce the number of 
conversation posts - and keep all the information posts permanently. I will be deleting posts that are either answered on the workshop, or those that are not a part of the information.

We will make it as easy to understand as possible.


----------



## Designer1234

tintin63 said:


> Hi Shirley, I've nearly finished my headband,do you have a place where you want our pictures to go?
> 
> Hi Donmaur, Thank you for sharing your situation, I hope doing this workshop helps to distract you at this very difficult time.
> 
> I am familiar with colour work but have always shied away from charts. I am taking this workshop to make myself deal with charts. I have done the headband on straight pins. I will do the fingerless mitten on dpns as the chart reading will differ from working on straights. The purse will be fun looking forward to it.
> 
> Thanks to both of you for all the help and assistance. Tx


DESIGNER HERE: -POST a picture here - once there are 2 or 3 completed projects I will open a Parade of finished projects for this workshop. I can hardly wait to see what you have done.

I am going to start a new sweater shortly- and I am definitely going to use the information from this workshop. I received some beautiful blue yarn from India from Ranji a KP member from New Delhio who has become a friend of mine and I have plans for making myself a sweater using intarsia borders. I am so happy the information is here -

So, everyone - as you complete your projects, please post pictures and we will open a parade.

Donmaur plans on teaching a sweater - and from what I understand, you are going to design your own patterns with her help. I might wait and do mine with you all. I just haven't had time to actually practice what she is teaching so if I get a chance I will join in.


----------



## donmaur

well how has your day designing been I want to share with you a couple of pictures of my last intarsia project I am sorry right now the medicine has made me shaky so the picture is a bit blurred
here is a picture of how the yarns are twisted at every colour change
http://howstuffworks.com/home/knitting-instructions5.htm


----------



## donmaur

I'm sure your designs are much better now for those of you who are computer literate here is a fun thing
http://www.tricksyknitter.com/page/posts/new-fair-isle-knittingcharts
click on online chartmaker and try some charts


----------



## donmaur

*Starting to knit Intarsia*

Intarsia is knit on straight needles or _knit straight on circular needles_
*Each colour change is represented by a separate bobbin*

trot out your hairband pattern

Measurements for your headband

measure your head from the back (above the ears) and to the front (wherever you wish the headband to end)

remove it from your head ( don't forget to subtact any overlap you have).

eg. My head was 21.

for this exercise
assume your head was 20" and the guage of the 5x5 tension swatch you knit was 4" for 20 stitches.

This is 5 stitches to the inch (20 stitches divided by 4 "=5)

so if your head is 20 inches then you need 100 stitches
on your needles .

if you are using sport weight wool look at your guage and follow the above steps to get the right number of stitches on the needles (_as it is a finer yarn there will be more stitches[/u])

I got 120st but my head is larger so make sure you use your own head measurement

.)
cast on the correct number of stitches for your head
join in the round - make sure you don't twist the cast on stitches - you could knit another row before you join if this is easier for you

and knit 8 rows then purl for one row.

*Start following your chart*

Note: the pattern you have chosen may have have plain rows between the patterns but space it evenly
.
Remember 1 square = 1 stitch

there should be 32 (40) rows before you purl 1 row and knit 8 rows
.
You may either turn the edges under and sew together or leave the edges out._


----------



## donmaur

*do the same with the fingerless mitts ( see the pattern on the fairaisle tutorial)*

Note below[/b]: the wonderful pattern created by Gwen (one of the students here) _you will see on the tree she should be able to do a bit of fairaisle_

Place (your) pattern on the back of the mitten.

* make sure you measure across the top of your hand and the center the pattern*._ assume the beginning is at least 1" from where you will start the pattern_.

there are from (32 -Worsted) to(40- Sport weight ) rows on the mitt I have -.(done in worsted) _make sure you centre the design this way_ too

some of your designs may go around the mitten

( there are 40 st(52) _after the increase for the body of the mitt is done make sure your chart corresponds with whatever measurement you have taken so it fits you_ .

*NOTE*:You may have to measure your hand at the base(above the wrist) to make sure the increase that you put there is correct


----------



## donmaur

*PURSE/CELLPHONE CASE PATTERN *

Figure out what size you want this envelope to be. What is your guage- find out the number of stitches according to your wool swatch which you have prepared.

I cast on 28 stitches with sport weight yarn

and knit until the purse is the correct length

*IMPORTANT*: if you are putting a design on don't forget to reverse the design
so that when you fold the purse to sew both designs are right side up

*Cast off one stitch each end every row until til 20 stitches
remain*

Buttonhole: on the right side in the centre, cast off 3 stitches, and on the return row cast off 3 stitches _ and continue decreasing til 2 stitches remain then cast off remaining stitches_.
Sew up the sides and put a fancy button on


----------



## donmaur

Tomorrow we will start to work on some *mosaic patterns*,

then we will begin the larger projects. *We will learn to design a sweater/sock/tea cozy*. you may need someone
to help you doing the measurement but for those of you who cant do this, dont fret, there will be a pattern provided for all projects _both sport weight and worsed weight yarn_

i will be back online after 6pm/9pm eastern see you then


----------



## Designer1234

I am not sure whether the girls know that I have done a lot of art in my life. mainly watercolor and quilts etc.

I have been fooling around with some drawings and am going to post them here. If any of you want to use all or parts of any of them just print them out and transfer or trace parts onto a chart sheet. I hope you might enjoy using them and think of me if you do use any of them . I put the humming bird on a chart with color, I think the back of the tail could use one less row but it doesn't look too bad. I will see if I can do some more for you all to practice on. Donmaur I hope it is okay with you -- I have so many drawings that I have held on to over the years.


----------



## Patchworkcat

Shirley, those drawings are beautiful! I've always wished I could draw, but my fingers and eyes don't seem to "see" things quite the same way. I'll have to content myself with enjoying the talents of other people. Thanks for sharing.

Jill


----------



## Designer1234

here is one more - a little scene that might go on the shoulder of a sweater< or a bag,or whatever appeals to you. It could be a pillow cover too.


----------



## donmaur

I knew that we had many talented people on this site look at designers patterns thank you for this generosity i see there are not too many questions tonight so I will bow out and see you tomorrow morning. We will talk about mosaic or slip stitch knitting a really different way of dealing with colour here is my small cellphone case/ purse done entirely this way . Sometimes the back is just as nice as the front


----------



## nancyp0913

Not sure if I'm supposed to do this or not. If not, I'll beg forgiveness! I wanted to share a couple of Apps I found for iPhone/iPad. They are "graph paper" designer apps that you can use to map out your colorwork. I use the simple Apps (in capability) in conjunction with my photos App. I map out my design, do a screen shot to save it to photos, then to use it, I bring it up in photos, where I can go landscape and enlarge. This allows me to set my iPad up like an easle while I knit! You could also print it to write notes on. I haven't done it yet, but plan to import the photos into Evernote. I'm thinking that I can keep notes on my projects here. Anyway, the Apps are both $ .99 each. You'd need to try them to see which you might like best. 

The App titles are (search in Apps): Designers Grid and KnitCraft.

P.S. I'm just a knitter who discovered a couple of potentially useful apps for some...I am not associated with them, otherwise. I'm also going to post this in the resources section, but wanted this workshop's participants to be aware,


----------



## Gweniepooh

Designer if you get a chance check out the few I did and I've shared on Tricksyknitter.com . For a beginner I'm pleased. I plan to use them on borders of gloves/scarf/hat (the ones titled spring pops and all around the blocks) and on a bag or sweater the one titled 
"walk me". I have having so much fun.

Now I did have to frog the head band; started over and I've checked and rechecked and am off in the pattern and probably will end up frogging again. I was using the pattern provided that is white,pink, yellow and green. I even printed out multiple copies and aligned them to make sure I had the pattern correct and still am somehow off several stitches. I'll figure it out or try one I designed.


----------



## donmaur

*Thanks for the apps they are great* I don't have a cell phone with apps but I am so glad nancy shared this .

However -_One thing to notice would be that this is ordinary graph paper and the pattern will not appear on your knitting as it does here because knitting graph squares are actually rectangles_] ( take a look at the graphs that you have printed out).

For those of you who have just joined us you need to go back to the first few lessons the link will be there.


----------



## donmaur

Good Morning Everyone
Here in Alberta the sun is still tucked away for the night but I can see the faintest hint of light on the horizon. We are very mild 7 degrees c above and I am sending my best wishes out to those in the east who are suffering through heavy snow and blizzards.

*DESIGN IDEAS*

Still on the the subject of yesterday's workshop I was thinking wall paper designs(although you hardly ever see wallpaper here anymore).
And what about some basic shapes an apple a pear and some grapes connected by a vine of leaves,

When you are designing you pattern especially on larger items don't forget to experiment with diagonal patterns.

I have actually done a sweater from a pattern I designed on my pc stitch software I have loaded on my old computer (about 15 years old) so it is not compatible with my new computer -anyways later on I will print it out and scan it in to share with you


----------



## donmaur

*Mosaic Knitting (slip stitch knitting)*

Here is another way to create colour patterns on your work.

Instead of changing colours in the row as we have done in intarsia and Fairaisle work ,.

_There are basically two colours in a mosaic pattern but some of the more complex ones may have 3 or more_.

There are charts for mosaic work but not as many as in
fairaisle or intarsia.

IMPORTANT: When You are looking at a mosaic chart you will find the blank spaces are actually slip stitches ( in fairaisle charts blank spaces probably indicate the colour white.)

_You may like to read the book by Barbara Walker entitled Mosaic Knitting you should be able to get it from your local library_


----------



## donmaur

Donmaur here
please can I ask you a favour do not post recommendations for yarn, cell phone apps( although that was great and very helpful) directly on the workshop .Please pm them to me and I will share them it is much easier that way and saves designer work as she is having to erase these posts
Please do post pictures of your finished projects for now .Designer is making a special place for you to share them when it is ready she will tell you where. I would love to see some of your work- here is granalous [pattern and the chart for it . This pattern could ,by the way be done as intarsia (where you worked each pattern by itself) or as fairaisle where you carried all the working yarns across the pattern( on the backside)


----------



## donmaur

page 2 
take a look at the chart above ( I will repeat it below)
*Mosaic Charts are very different from fairaisle charts*.

For Straight Needles Knitters Only

Each row of the chart is read twice, once from the right knitting and once from the left purlingUnless the pattern tells you differently)

The blank squares are actually slip stitches 
_The slip stitches may be slipped purl wise or knitwise the pattern should also tell you that_

For Knitters knitting in the round only

Each row of the chart is read from right to left

Each row is knitted once(there may be exceptions to this)

The Blank squares are actually slip stitches(not white stiches as in fairaisle charts)

The slip stitches may be knitted purlwise or knit wise the pattern should tell you that

for both knitters*

there may also be a pattern row that reads like this( generally on the knit row)

k1 yfwd( sometimes yf), slip1(purlways), yb(yarn back)

_this will read knit one, bring the yarn in front of the needle(as if to purl), slip a stitch (as if you were going to purl it, but slip it from the left needle to the right),take the yarn to the back(as if you were moving from a purl stitch to a knit stitch_.

This pattern may be reversed k1,yb,slip one pways,yf.

_generally mosaic knitting is two colour knitting where you deal with only one colour on each row_

Here are a couple of sites that will have some patterns to show you

*note*:the first the barbara walker project has a lot of pictures(only) of finished work- there are more along the left side so be sure to click them to see
.
you should be able to figure the chart though- remember the lighter coloured stitches are probably slip stitches
the reverse could be true too!
You will be able to see the slip stitches clearly they look longer than the other stitches. here is the site
http://thewalkertreasury.wordpress.com/category/mosaic-knitting/01-mosaic-knitting
you will came to an message page not found -scroll down the left and click on mosaic projects

I see many other sites this is the search I used (you may find others with your search engine)
free mosaic charts

can you figure out the chart for the coloured picture below?
it could done two ways slip the dark stitches or slip the light stitches why dont you try charting both ways and knit a small swatch to see which way you like. You will notice the picture uses a variegated yarn this provides a nice contrast


----------



## tintin63

Ok well here's my finished headband. It's not perfect but it was too big a pattern to try to perfect really. I should have gone with some spaces in between.

I have lined it with a chenille type yarn to keep my ears cozy. Tx


----------



## tintin63

Here's a slip stitch square I made last year as part of a CAL.


----------



## donmaur

thankyou tin tin for sharing
One of the reasons I had you start with small projects is that is is not always apparrent when a project is too busy from the chart.
You could solve this a couple of ways you could remove say every second motif and put blank squares there or you might use a small peerie a cross or triangle etc in between
remember the total of the repeats of the pattern should start at the first stitch and end at the last so your pattern is contiuous( in this case we were working one 100(110) stitches or whatever you headsize worked out to


----------



## Designer1234

*DESIGNER HERE*IMPORTANTlease read page one the workshop information #2 and #3- you will note that we ask that you go through the teacher by pm, if you want to post links, or make suggestions as to different techniques or supplies.

The reason for this - is because we trim the workshops to get them ready for permanent viewing- I have worked on a workshop where there have been over 300 extraneous posts in 4 days which needed to be deleted. it is very time consuming. One workshop took prismaticr and I l0 hours total, deleting 'conversation' with 4 workshops a month and some carrying on for a fairly long time this is overwhelming for us and makes it very hard for the teacher.

I have been guilty of doing this myself, but with all the workshops we are learning as we go along.  We have no problem with a bit of conversation, but please take care, that if the teacher is in the midst of a lesson, that you wait to post questions or acknowledge other work etc.

Please try to do this for us in this and all future workshops - we don't want to cut out post from the beginning and we are trying to trim every week but the workshops have sometimes up to 40 people. *We would also ask that when someone finishes a project you pm them with congratulations*. _I realize that it is sad we have to do this- but the amount of extra posts is becoming overwhelming for the two of us. Thanks again_.

Thanks so much - you are all friends - Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## donmaur

*Can i use bon bons (small balls of coloured wool ) * if i dont have the right colours in my stash and dont want to buy a whole ball/skein

yes you could but i am hoping you will use your part balls
in your stash as we are mostly practicing on the first three projects.. If you feel you need more practice by all means go ahead and catch up when you can. None of the class material will be removed it is all here for your reference at any time


----------



## donmaur

* is the slip stitch like a regular slip stitch done with a sewing needle*
No-- this is a knitting slip stitch -

Let me see if i can clarify this a bit
when a knitting pattern calls for a slip stitch it is asking you to insert the tip of the right needle ( as if to knit or purl-whatever the pattern calls for)into the stitch on the left needle and simply slip the stitch(do not knit or purl it) onto the right needle


----------



## donmaur

*Back to the workshop*

I am sharing some pictures of finished swatches and the written pattern for the swatch I hope you will try to chart these designs on your own.

Remember a *blank stitch means a slip stitch*
.
You are welcome to use any of the the patterns

* *When you see a slip stitch pattern it will be written*

a multiple of 4st+3 ( or other combinations)

_what this means is that the pattern- we will use the headband
at 100 stitches will not work- 4 will go into 100 25 times_ HOWEVER you need 3 stitches extra for the pattern to work
.
*What can you do in this case*:

you multiply (instead of 4 x 25) - 4 x 24 stitches=96 stitches plus the 3 extra stitches you need and add 1 stitch plain knitting at the beginng (or end ) of the pattern


----------



## donmaur

gwenniepooh said:


> How do I slip a stitch from the row below?


. I am not asking you to do this
_Please read the post carefully_

A slip stitch is a basic part of knitting in many many patterns.

when you are knitting (all on 1 row)
and the pattern calls for a slip stitch _simply place the tip of the right hand needle in the stitch on the left hand needle(either as if to knit or purl -whatever the pattern calls for)* and slide the stitch from the left needle to the right needle*( do not knit or purl it)_ 
thats it a slip stitch is neither knit nor purled just slipped from one needle to the other.

This is not complicated and you rarely if ever need to reach into the row below for the slip stitch unless the pattern specifically states that you should-

The joy of mosaic work is that is simple and beautiful

Please try not to overthink it.


----------



## donmaur

*PATTERNS*'

I will sharing a few patterns here with you including both the chart and the written pattern

_I rely on written instructions because I tend to confuse these with fairaisle patterns and pretty soon I am doing 2 colors( on one row)_LOL

This pattern has a multiple of 4+2

*REMEMBER*the main number is the number(4)and will need to be repeated as many time as you need to, to get the correct number of stitches in the row

Don't forget to add in the secondary number(2) at the end so the pattern works out correctly

In the case of the headband 100(110) stitches you would need 24 repeats of 4= 96 +2 and the at the end of the row tack on two plain stitches which are simply knit and purled onevery row (_before you start your pattern on the alternate rows_}

There are three charts on here, there are three colours A ,B and C you do not need to follow the colourways on the chart -use your own colours as you like

*Minicheck Pattern*

Row1 (right side /rs)---using A- knit,
Row2 B-p1,*sl 2,p2 repeat from* to last stitch p1
Row3 B-k3, sl 2,*k2, sl 2 repeat from* to the last stitch K1

Row4 A- purl
Row5 C-k1,* sl 2, k2 repeat from * to the last st.,K1
Row6 C-p3, sl 2,* P2, sl 2 rep from * to the last stitch, P1
Repeat these 6 rows

*These directions are written for straight needles*

NOTE - To Knit this pattern in the round
you MUST either skip every second row

*OR* if you like the effect the double row of slip stitches makes you must knit the second row identically to the first and skip the second and alternate (p )rows alltogether

*Pattern two and three * will follow in next posts.


----------



## donmaur

*PATTERN #2*

*Patchwork Squares*

Multiple of 12+7 (look on pattern #1 for the explanation of this) 2 colors

Colours A and B

Row 1 A- knit

Row 2 A-p1, *k5,p1 repeat from* to the end

Row 3 B-k2,sl 1, (k1,sl1) twice ( perform the stitches in brackets twice),K5 * sl 1, (k1, sl 1) 3 times,, k5 rep from* to the last 7 st. sl1,(k1, sl1) twice, k2

ROW 4 B- as row 3 except purl every knit stitch

Row 5 A- (k1, sl 1) 3 times,* k7, sl 1, ( K1, sl 1) twice repeat from * to the last stich, k1

Row 6 A- as row 4 except repeat row 5

Row 7-10, repeat rows 4,5,6,7 once

Row 11 /12 as row 3/4 Color B

Row 13/14 as row 1/2 Color A

Row 15 B-k6,sl 1, (k1,sl 1)three times*k5, sl 1,
( k1, sl 1)three times repeat from* to last 6 st. k6

Row 16 B- p1, k5,* sl1(p1, sl 1)) three times ,K5 repeat from * to the last stitch p1

Row 17 A- k7,* sl 1, (k 1, sl 1) twice,k7 rep from* to end

Row 19-22 repeat rows15- 19 once

Row 23 B- as row 15

Row 24 B- as row 16 *these 24 rows form one pattern*


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Designer if you get a chance check out the few I did and I've shared on Tricksyknitter.com . For a beginner I'm pleased. I plan to use them on borders of gloves/scarf/hat (the ones titled spring pops and all around the blocks) and on a bag or sweater the one titled
> "walk me". I have having so much fun.
> 
> Now I did have to frog the head band; started over and I've checked and rechecked and am off in the pattern and probably will end up frogging again. I was using the pattern provided that is white,pink, yellow and green. I even printed out multiple copies and aligned them to make sure I had the pattern correct and still am somehow off several stitches. I'll figure it out or try one I designed.


_Unless you are using KNITTING CHARTS, You will have problems, as the knitting squares are rectangles and a lot of the other graphs are squares . this will throw off your pattern so make sure you check that_. Designer.


----------



## donmaur

*PATTERN #3*

*Simulated basketweave*

multiple of 10 st ( main number) +5 (to make the pattern correct)- _see the explanation of this on pattern 1['i]

*Two Colours A, B*

Row 1 A- purl

Row 2 B- k4,sl 2,*k8,sl2 rep from * to the last 9 stitches,K9
Row 3.B- p9,sl 2, * p8 sl2 rep from* to last 4 st ,p4

Row 4. A- ( k1, sl1)twice,*k2, sl 1, k1, sl 1 repeat from * to the last stitch ,K1
Row 5 A- repeat row 4 purling every knit stitch

Row 6. B- k9, sl 2,*k8, sl 2 repeat from* to last 4 st., k4
Row 7 B- p4,sl 2,* p8, sl 2, rep from*to the last 9stitch, k9

Row 8 A - k1, sl 1,* k6,sl 1 ,k2,sl1 rep from * to last 3st, k3
Row 9.A- p3, sl 1,* p2, sl 1, p6, sl 1, rep from * to last st, p1

row 10 & 11 as row6&7

Row 12& 13 as row 4& 5

row 14&15 as row 2&3

Row 16.A-k3, sl 1,*k2, sl 1,k6, sl 1,rep from * to last st k1
Row 17 A-p1, sl 1,* p6, sl 1, p2, sl1,rep from * to last 3 st ,p3

remember to knit with only one colour in any 1 row

*Charts Only* -every row of the chart is knit
*twice* reading from the right in the case of knitting in the round

when knitting onstraight needles *Charts Only*- read the knit rows from the right and the purl row from the left ( of the same row)

you may find the charted row is not quite correct -but the written pattern is correct_


----------



## donmaur

I am going off line for a bit right now and when I come back I will share a really neat pattern for a practical gift all done in mosaic stitch and the pattern for the small purse i designed


----------



## Designer1234

donmaur said:


> *PATTERN #2*
> 
> *Patchwork Squares*
> 
> Multiple of 12+7 (look on pattern #1 for the explanation of this) 2 colors
> 
> Colours A and B
> 
> Row 1 A- knit
> 
> Row 2 A-p1, *k5,p1 repeat from* to the end
> 
> Row 3 B-k2,sl 1, (k1,sl1) twice ( perform the stitches in brackets twice),K5 * sl 1, (k1, sl 1) 3 times,, k5 rep from* to the last 7 st. sl1,(k1, sl1) twice, k2
> 
> ROW 4 B- as row 3 except purl every knit stitch
> 
> Row 5 A- (k1, sl 1) 3 times,* k7, sl 1, ( K1, sl 1) twice repeat from * to the last stich, k1
> 
> Row 6 A- as row 4 except repeat row 5
> 
> Row 7-10, repeat rows 4,5,6,7 once
> 
> Row 11 /12 as row 3/4 Color B
> 
> Row 13/14 as row 1/2 Color A
> 
> Row 15 B-k6,sl 1, (k1,sl 1)three times*k5, sl 1,
> ( k1, sl 1)three times repeat from* to last 6 st. k6
> 
> Row 16 B- p1, k5,* sl1(p1, sl 1)) three times ,K5 repeat from * to the last stitch p1
> 
> Row 17 A- k7,* sl 1, (k 1, sl 1) twice,k7 rep from* to end
> 
> Row 19-22 repeat rows15- 19 once
> 
> Row 23 B- as row 15
> 
> Row 24 B- as row 16 *these 24 rows form one pattern*


I really like this one! great pattern


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry I'm late; my day has been like a chicken with ruffled feathers but all is well now. Understand the mosaic now and will be back quickly with a design to attempt it.


----------



## donmaur

I have a nice blog to share with you courtesy of one of our kind people who are on this workshop
there are designs which will work for all three colour methds
http://www.devincole.com/blog/2013/02/05/how-to-make-a-convertible-colorwork-headband


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love it and it got me thinking...about time huh (LOL)...I'm going to use several of the patterns and make a scarf just keeping it flat...wait that won't work because the back would show...unlessm I "line the back with another knitted piece or fabric.

Wouldn't it be possible to double knit doing one of the colkor methods on only one side? I know... once again getting ahead of my skills but it is just a thought.

Doggone it Donmaur...I need to live next door to you or Designer!



donmaur said:


> I have a nice blog to share with you courtesy of one of our kind people who are on this workshop
> there are designs which will work for all three colour methds
> http://www.devincole.com/blog/2013/02/05/how-to-make-a-convertible-colorwork-headband


----------



## Gweniepooh

One more thing...I can't be the only one out here "struggling" so make me feel like I'm in good company ya'll (yes I'm a Southerner) and ask some questions! Give me some feedback heeeyaaah!


----------



## donmaur

I hope everyone is enjoying and learning with this workshop.

*SMALL PURSE PATTERN*- posted earlier.

the pattern calls for three colours A,B,C,

*slip all slip stitches purlways
*
multiple 4 st(main number)+3( number to ensure rows are correct)

foundation row A- purl

Row 1 B- K3* sl 1, k3 rep from * to the end
Row 2 B- k3* yf sl 1 yb (yf= yarn to front as if to purl)
(yb= yarn to the back as if to knit)k3 rep from* to end

Row 3 A-k1,sl 1,* K3, sl 1 repeat from * to end
row 4 A-p1, sl 1,* p3,sl 1, rep from * to the last st. p1

row 5 C- as row 1
Row 6 C- as row 2

Row7 A- as row 3
Row 8 A- as row 4

*repeat the last 8 rows*

NOTE:_I put sport weight weight mohair on the needles and 28 stitches to make the purse and knitted til I was satisfied it made a cell phone size case/purse_


----------



## donmaur

*how can i try several patterns( like a sample and not have the back show*
?
you could knit the scarf in the round and flatten it out when you are finished( you could even use a circular knitting board for this)

You could knit it flat (double the stitches and sew up the side 
you definately could do double knitting but we are not talking about it now
at the end if i have energy and designer is willing we night do a small course in double knitting at the end


----------



## donmaur

*can all three techniques be used in 1 item* 
a definate yes although the fairaisle and the mosaic knitted fabrics will much thicker than the intarsia knitted fabric- as long as you allow for this you will be fine
----
* the distinction between fairaisle intarsia and mosaic knitting is a little blurred as to how are they different*

*Intarsia produces a knitted fabric not much different than a stockingette fabric* . _The colours are not carried across the back . this method allows you to do much larger areas of colour than fairaisle or mosaic knitting an is cooler than fairaisle or mosaic knits. Although it can be charted the designs are usually larger_

*mosaic* _the colour bands are created by slip stitches It may be read from a chart and produces a thicker knitting fabric with less stretch in it than either fairailse or intarsia, the back is just as nice cometimes as the front. only one colour is knitted on any row_

*Fairaisle patterns* _are usualy read from a chart . both colours are carried across the back at the same time the patterns are usually small and have no more than 4 or five stitches of a colour before a change_


----------



## donmaur

here is a helpful site on mosaic knitting which might help
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer03/FEATslipstitch.html


----------



## donmaur

Good night everyone
I know i promised you some neat patterns for your home 
I will post them tomorrow both as a pdf for you to download and directly on this site.
I think we will take tomorrow Wednesday to allow people to catch up and to get all the questions anyone has to ask answered. the following day Thursday we will start on our major projects supplies you will need are needles (straight or circular) in the correct size for whatever wool you are using 
enough wool to complete a sweater at least 10 100gm balls not necessarily all the same colour, for the socks tea cozy/ purse 3 balls main colour and contrast colours( if you are going to felt these projects you must have pure wool)
a chart in fairaisle, Intarsia or a mosaic pattern picked out or made by you ready to use
a tape measure (maybe a spare hand-invite your friend over for a working tea!)
some stitch holders( like a huge safety pin) but you could also use spare yarn
bobbins wound with the colours for the chart you have created if you are doing intarsia
a pair of scissors
a notebook and pen to write down all your measurements
a small swatch 5x5 knitted in the wool /acrylic of your choice I am not recommending any particular wool or weight knit with what you like to knit
I have made my projects with Briggs and Little Yarn use whichever supplier you like until tomorrow i bid you good night


----------



## donmaur

Good morning everyone
I hope you are enjoying the class so far. Remeber no question is too silly to ask I try to answer them all to the best of my ability (not that theres much in the way of brains inside this head of mine)
Today I want you to keep working on try mosaic techniques(or wharever you happen to be trying to finish
get your big charts ready for you big project there are four to chose from
sweater,socks(here we will also look at some turkish colour
work), tea cozy, and .
You may do them in any of the three techniques, Intarsia,Fairaisle or Mosaic knitting we have been talking about
You may do each one in all three techniques but that will take far longer than the class
the instructions will stay on here for you to review anytime you want
Remember dont get caught up in following patterns exactly because they will not fit you nicely
When you want to knit a pattern (for yourself) even if that pattern is by the best designer in the world, take out your trusty tape measure, measure whatever part of you is being knitted for.
As we age our measurements change too(LOL)
Then knit your trusty swatch 
Keep it the label of the wool and a small file card (on which you will add your own personal comments like what needles did you use did you like knitting with this wool etc) in a ziploc bag with a hole punched in it in a small binder
Change (rewrite) the pattern so that it fits you and then and only then knit it. 
Pattern writters give you a suggested guage so you can slavishly follow their pattern (which you probably paid too much for) 
* the reason to make a guage swatch is so the garment will fit you!
as You keep on practicing this technique you will buy less and less patterns
and you will not have binders full of patterns you liked on the off chance you might knit it some day(Trust me i have been there already) in stead you will have one binder filled with classic patterns and a few different patterns (ie if you like a very fitted look), a whole bunch of pictures of sugestions you would like to incorporate in those designs.

Spend a day( probably more) browsing the internet, also the patterns at your lys .What is is about that pattern that makes you want to buy it ? Probably not the basic pattern.
Is it how a design travels across the garment, is it a particular cable? Is it a mosaic pattern? Is it the addition of a collar, or a belt?
Note that down in your binder with some pictures or small sketches to illustrate your point. 

Now if you are nervous about flying by your self for a while just do the swatch/tape measure thing every time til you are ready to do your own thing.
Above all have fun


----------



## Designer1234

donmaur said:


> Donmaur here
> please can I ask you a favour do not post recommendations for yarn, cell phone apps( although that was great and very helpful) directly on the workshop .Please pm them to me and I will share them it is much easier that way and saves designer work as she is having to erase these posts
> Please do post pictures of your finished projects for now .Designer is making a special place for you to share them when it is ready she will tell you where. I would love to see some of your work-
> 
> here is granalous [pattern and the chart for it . This pattern could ,by the way be done as intarsia (where you worked each pattern by itself) or as fairaisle where you carried all the working yarns across the pattern on the backside


*Thanks donmaur* Designer here: -- this is not a difficult workshop to trim so visit away and show your work and let us know how you are doing. It is a policy that any links or apps, etc. be checked with the teachers first - just because in some cases in the past, it has caused confusion for the students. There is so much information out there and so many techniques it is difficult for a teacher if someone heads everyone in a different direction. As a result we have posted on the first page of each workshop that we would prefer that the teachers approve any links etc.

I will be opening a "parade of 'have fun with color' completed projects as soon as there are a few pictures. this is a wonderful way to show what we are learning on the workshops. I am watching for your pictures. So, ladies, just have fun and don't feel hesitant about expressing your ideas about the workshop.

Donmaur - you have so much knowledge and we appreciate it that you are sharing it with us. (I like the highlighting because I am learning so much too!}


----------



## donmaur

I want to post a site that came into my inbox(I read this lady's newletters) Anyways she posted a pattern(paid) for some doll clothes
I want you to go and take a look at the pattern .It is a wonderful illustration of how busy and big(not that theres anything wrong with buys and big) might not always be the way to go.
If you like what she has done( she is using fairaisle tecnique) and wanted to put it on a larger sweater
!(not copy)!
you could use some larger motifs and perhaps a border because the small patterns would be out of proportion to the larger sweater we are making
here is is the site
http://www.doll-knitting-patterns.com/0087D-knitting-patterns-for-doll-clothes.htm 
anyway as usual the link I gave you is not quite right so 
here is what you do
look on the left, click on patterns when that opens scroll down you will get a wonderful number of pictures including some with fairaisle designs on


----------



## tintin63

Hi All. Well I have been working on my fingerless gloves. I decided to do a snowflake and worked in the round on DPN's. Reading charts are so much easier in the round! I am pleased with it. The motif came out as it should but the glove was way too big so I will be leaving it as a demo piece. On to our next project.


----------



## donmaur

Here is the freebie I am giving you ( later I will post the pdf)
It is a wonderful mosaic pattern a set of four place matts for the table
guage/tension is not important here
materials 2 full balls of ColourA and ColourB
you use chunky weight yarn and size 4.5mm/7 needles
now if you dont have chunky yarn hold two of the same yarns together to create approximately the same weight
.
The place matts will turn out 12"x18" but if yours turn out 12 1/2 or 11 3/4 it really doesn't matter as long as each of your matts are the same

I am not going to give you the picture of the design 

Pattern
Border
B- cast on 55st k 1 row (measure to make sure you will be approximately correct, go back and add a few stitches if necessary to get you close to 12"
* slip all slip stitches purlways*

A- knit 2 rows

Row 1 B-(rs,right side)
k2,* sl 1,k9 repeat from* to last three stitches sl 1,k2

Row 2 B-k2,*yf(yarn to the front as if to purl) ,sl 1,yb( yarn to the back as if to knit- this will form a bar across the sl1 stitch), k8 repeat from * to the last three stitches , yf
sl 1,yb,k2

Row 3 A-k4,*(sl1,k1) three times ( do all the stitches within the brackets three times),sl 1,k3 rep from * to the last stitch k1

Row 4 A-k2,p2,*(sl 1,yb,k1,yf,) 3 times, sl 1,p3,repeat from * to last 9 stitches(sl 1,yb,k1,yf) 3 times, sl 1,p2,k2

Row 5 B-k3* sl 1,k7, sl 1,k1 rep from* to last 2 st. ,k2

Row 6 B-k3* yf,sl 1,yb,k7,yf,sl 1,yb,k1 rep from * to last 2 stitches ,k2

Row 7 A-K1,*k4, (sl 1,k1) 3 times, rep from * to last 4 stitches ,k4

Row 8 A-k2,p3, (sl1,yb,k1,yf,) twice, sl 1,*p5, 
(sl 1,yb,k1,yf.) twice, sl 1, rep from * to last 5 st., p3,k2,

Row 9 B-k1,(k1,sl 1,)twice,* k5,(sl 1,k1)twice,sl 1,repeat
from * to last 10 st.,k5,(sl 1.k1) twice,k1

Row 10 B-K1,(k1,yf,sl 1,yb)twice,*k5(yf,sl 1,yb,k1) twice,yf,sl 1,yb, repeat from * to last 10 st., k5
(yf,sl 1,yb, k1) twice,k1

Row 11 A-k6, sl 1,k1, sl1,*k7, sl 1,k1,sl 1, repeat from * to last 6 st, k6

Row 12 A-k2,p4, sl 1,yb,k1,yf, sl 1,* p7, sl 1,yb,k1,yf,sl 1,
repeat from * to last6 st., p4,k2.

Row 13 B- k3, sl 1,k1, sl 1,k3,*(sl 1,k1) 3 times, sl 1, k3.
repeat from * to last 6 st. sl1,k1, sl 1,k3

Row 14 B-k3,yf,sl 1,yb,k1,yf,sl 1,yb,k3*(yf,sl 1,yb,k1) 3 times,yf,sl 1,yb,k3. rep from* to last 6 st. yf,sl 1,yb,k1, yf,sl 1,yb,k3

Row 15 A; k7*sl 1,k9 rep form * tolast 7 st.sl 1,k7

Row 16 A-K2, p5,*sl1,p9. rep from * to last 8 st., sl 1,p5,k2

Row 17& 18 as row 9&10

Row 19&20 as row 11& 12

Row21& 22 as row 5&6

rows 23&24 as row 7&8

One full pattern
repeat this pattern 4 times more or until you are satisfied with the length
repeat row s 1&2 once and the border once
cast off knitways
Knit three more of these makes a great gift


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good Morning! You sound chipper today!. I have a question. I think I've finally gained more understanding of the techniques and thank you for your expertise. 

My Question...If you already have a basic pattern you like and want to apply one of the techniques and add color on an otherwise plain but lovely knitted pattern...how do you know where to start the (let's say) mosaic stitching so that it is appropriately placed on the overall pattern. I see and somewhat understand how designs are charted but I'm struggling with how to take a plain written our pattern and knowing how to insert the color design element appropriately. 

If I'm not explaining my question clearly please forgive me. Thanking you in advance.

I added a picture of the pattern and what I want to do and where...hope this helps clarify my question. (fingers are crossed)


----------



## nancyp0913

Thanks for the placemat pattern, Donmaur! I'm going to do these for my big mosaic project...if I ever get to it in this workshop! LOL....I'm still working on the first headband!! 

Might ou have a picture of what these placemats look like finished? Thanks!!


----------



## donmaur

hi everyone sorry I disappeared for a while we had a power outage
?how do you centre a design on a project using the tea cozy gwennie has so kindly provided
was the the cozy knit in one piece or two?
Do you want the design on the other side of the cozy as well?
I am assuming this was knit in two pieces and sewn with gaps left for the handle and spout
You have to ask yourself the following questions
how big is the pattern on your graph paper
remember1 sq=1 st
how many rows from the top to the bottom of the pattern how many stitches from side to side
lets assume there are 40 stitches from side to side and 50 rows from top to bottom and the lets make the assumption the pattern on the graph is 20 stitches wide and 25 stitches high
40 stitches minus 20 stitches(the size of the motif on the graph) = 20 stitches( this is the number of stitches you have left over) divide these by two because you want the design to be in the centre = 10 stitches each side
so in this example you will knit 10 stitches and place the first stitch of the pattern on stitch 11
now you need to centre it up and down
so you have 50 stitches but you need 25 of these for the pattern. again 50- 25 =15 rows over .This will not divide equally so place the pattern on row 8 7 rows will be above the pattern
The same rules will apply to centreing no matter what size the garment is
I hope this is clear


----------



## donmaur

now I am having so much fun doing this i have lost all track of time. Yesterday I posted a message saying our big project class will begin Thursday -well its Friday today and tomoorw is still not thursday!!!!!!!!!!!! Now i have really confused you we will actually start our big project classes on Monday February the 10th ( somewhere i lost two days)
sorry for the confusion


----------



## Gweniepooh

oh my...having to deal with times zone! I'm EST and it is Thursday at 11:11 pm.

Yes your answer to my question was making it a bit clearer how to proceed. Actually that patter is knit flat in one piece and then seamed together. It is a free pattern if you want me to pm the link to you.

Also, on a side note, when I grow up I intend to become a cross between E. Zimmerman and you...boy will I have talent!!!



donmaur said:


> now I am having so much fun doing this i have lost all track of time. Yesterday I posted a message saying our big project class will begin Thursday -well its Friday today and tomoorw is still not thursday!!!!!!!!!!!! Now i have really confused you we will actually start our big project classes on Monday February the 10th ( somewhere i lost two days)
> sorry for the confusion


----------



## donmaur

And talking about confusion I have to apologize for making a confusing remark about pulling up the colour from the lower row at the beginning of the mosaic workshop .
Let me clarify this
in mosaic knitting the slip stitches are NOT made by reaching into the bottom row.
The colour patterns are acheived by simply slipping stitches from one needle to another -on the same row
let me illustrate this
Suppose there are eleven stitches on the needles
ColourA (blue)
knit 1 row blue
Row 2 Colour B( Red) k2, sl 1, K2,sl1k2, sl 1, k2
Look at the colours on your needles
Red(r) ,Red, Blue(B)( the slip stitch)r,r,b,r,r,b.r.r
this is how the patterns are made in slip stitch knitting(Mosaic)
the slip stiches are slipped from the left needle to the right needle without knitting or purling them
I hope this make makes it a little clearer
remember only one colour is knit in any one row and 
each row will be knit twice unless the pattern calls for something different


----------



## donmaur

? If the tea cozy was knit flat in one piece and i wanted one pattern on the back and one on the front how then would i proceed
we will use the example I already provided and and extend it to make one piece.
The cozy pattern is 84 stitches long and 50 rows high.
there are two motifs each motif is 20st. by 25 rows high. 
the four stitches are only for sewing up so we have 80 stitches in play so again divide the total number of stitches in two and proceed exactly as we set out before


----------



## donmaur

I am going off line now happy knitting I will be back around 9 pm eastern to answer your questions and say goodnight


----------



## catlover1960

I finished my headband and it is wider than most of my store bought ones. The fit is better though and should keep my ears warm when skiing. It still needs to be blocked but I could not wait to post pictures. I like how neat the inside of the band is when twisting yarns every stitch
.
Designer here:
It is great! I think I am going to make myself one for the cold Calgary winter. my daughter would like one too. I will open a parade tomorrow or Sunday. 

For those who don't know about the parades. I open one with each workshop and show the work done by the students. if you search Parades you will see them all.


----------



## catlover1960

I also wanted to post pictures of an intarsia sweater that was knitted for me by my mother about 20 years ago. It really shows what can be done using this technique.


----------



## donmaur

well hello again
just a word about tomorrow
I have had a request to touch on double knitting
So i will post a small project to try but we will not go to deeply into it because designer says there will be a whole workshop on double knitting- look for it to come in the fall
We will take a small sidestep as well and talk about three other different types of colour patterning
Plaid garments, Argyle patterning, and ethnic patterning -including turkish and slavic countries
This is on an interest only basis but i am inviting everyone to join in as there is some neat ideas

I will be posting links for free patterns for the large patterns in all three techniques, plus be posting a basic pattern everyone can adjust
this will last for the weekend and then on monday we will be doing measuring in preparation for making our patterns 

I am off line for the night now but will see you early (after 9am eastern)


----------



## donna47304

catlover1960 said:


> I finished my headband and it is wider than most of my store bought ones. The fit is better though and should keep my ears warm when skiing. .


Your headband is phenomenal . . . how did you get the picot edging on both sides? Really looks great!


----------



## Gweniepooh

After finding a Mosaic purse pattern I liked I searched for yarn, got through 3 repeats of the 16+ 1 pattern ond though I liked it it just didn't make the yarn choices pop like I wanted so I frogged it and have started again. Good lesson in color /pattern choices for me so not a waste. Attached is what I found in my stash and decided it would do for now. Here's the WIP of what will be my "bib" project. I'm a slow knitter and just needed to get started on something.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> After finding a Mosaic purse pattern I liked I searched for yarn, got through 3 repeats of the 16+ 1 pattern ond though I liked it it just didn't make the yarn choices pop like I wanted so I frogged it and have started again. Good lesson in color /pattern choices for me so not a waste. Attached is what I found in my stash and decided it would do for now. Here's the WIP of what will be my "bib" project. I'm a slow knitter and just needed to get started on something.


you are all doing so well. I will wait for another couple of projects underway and will open a parade. Love the head band too.

great job! donmaur will be so pleased.


----------



## ole chook

awesome I love it


Gweniepooh said:


> After finding a Mosaic purse pattern I liked I searched for yarn, got through 3 repeats of the 16+ 1 pattern ond though I liked it it just didn't make the yarn choices pop like I wanted so I frogged it and have started again. Good lesson in color /pattern choices for me so not a waste. Attached is what I found in my stash and decided it would do for now. Here's the WIP of what will be my "bib" project. I'm a slow knitter and just needed to get started on something.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

*HAVE FUN WITH COLOR --- PARADE OF STUDENT'S WORK*.

*HERE IS THE LINK* -- please put your pictures here as well as on this workshop,

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144946-1.html#2774567

Please check out the rest of the Parades as well,. There are links on the main workshop page this one is included.


----------



## catlover1960

donna47304 said:


> catlover1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my headband and it is wider than most of my store bought ones. The fit is better though and should keep my ears warm when skiing. .
> 
> 
> 
> Your headband is phenomenal . . . how did you get the picot edging on both sides? Really looks great!
Click to expand...

The edges are 4 rows st st, then K2tog, yo for one row and then 4 more rows of st st. Fold and hem.

thanks for posting the pattern. It is a nice sweater bottom edging too.


----------



## donmaur

good morning everyone
did you see the great sample of mosaic knitting that gweniepooh did?
Take a look at the sample and see how it is elongated from the chart(even using knitters graph paper)
This is why I seldom use charts in mosaic knittng as it does not show the finished project properly

One thing to note if you do try to get around to designing your own mosaic charts or mosaic kniiting what ever pattern you create make sure after two rows of slipping the slip stitch that on the third row you should knit that slip stitch.
Make sure you take time to look at mosaic knitting on the barbara walker treasury project. Many patterns on there
or take her mosaic knitting book out of the library
http://www.thewalkertreasuryproject.wordpress.com/category/mosaic-knitting
this a a good site to book mark as it show you examples of other knitting beside mosaic kniiting( look at the left menu to find the article you want)

I hope you are having fun with mosaics it is a simple and fun way of colour patterning

It is a wonderful stitch to knit if you were doing a large garmet( say a coat) because of the slip stitch it does not stretch and sag the way normal knitting does(on a heavy coat)
One thing to note there is no reason you could not do the mosaic patterns all one colour if you did not want two colour ( on the coat) but it makes it a lot easier when you do do the two colours to see where you are slipping and where you are knitting

I am just finishing up a new pattern similar to the placemat
pattern i gave(though not quite the same) and i will post it when it is done


----------



## Designer1234

donmaur check the post above -- I opened a "parade" of the student's work- I posted both the front and back together of the head band, the mittens and the mosaic work in progress. Anyone else have something ready to go in?

check them out . this is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144946-1.html#2774567


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here's another shot of my mosaic WIP; You can see the pattern better now that I've done more. I'm pretty pleased with it and love mosaic.


----------



## donmaur

I am so looking forward to everyones pictures- even if you only decided to try a sample square. bring them on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you are so great


----------



## donmaur

I am going off for breakfast and when I come back we wiil be diving into double knitting, and plaid,and ethnic colour techniques


----------



## donmaur

Now that I'ved teased you a bit with turkish knitting,
I am going to talk about double knitting
this is a technique to make a double sided fabric by knitting straight.Whatever pattern you have chosen will appear on the oither side colours reversed.

Now Having said this there is no reason you could not do knitting in the round or on a board to accomplish almost the same thing.

I am not going to go deep into this because as I said there is a workshop in the fall on this

Double Knitting is also read off a chart I am just going to use a freebie here as an example
go to this site and follow along -only if you wish try this
http://www.knittinghelp.com/c/free-knitting-patterns-double-knit-hot-pad
perhaps you have to log in to get the pattern the correct link is gven below in tin tins post

The important thing to remember about double knitting charts is each stitch(square) on the chart is actually 2 stitches -one knit one purl

The other important thing is that both yarns are carried together every stitch- if you don't you may end up with floats on the front of your work

Cast on 60 stitches with a needle 2 sizes smaller than your working needle. In this example they are working with

You have two colours work according to ths chart i cannot post you a picture here because of copyright laws

the first stitch is usually slipped

every few stiches twist the yarns to secure the back to the front

You are actually knitting the stitch from the front and purling the stitch from the back. I know this sounds confusing but follow the pattern on the website I gave you and it will become clear

here is a nice pdf tutorial on double knitting
http://www.annkingstone.com/files/Double_knitting.PDF


----------



## tintin63

Link not working

try this
http://www.knittinghelp.com/c/free-knitting-patterns-heart-double-knit-hot-pad


----------



## MissAppleBlossom

I think this is the link she meant.
http://www.knittinghelp.com/c/free-knitting-patterns-heart-double-knit-hot-pad


----------



## donmaur

thanks everyone for providing the correct link as you will see in my post above even writing the correct link does not always work for me
I can knit the most complicated patterns and I can't do a simple link !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## donmaur

I will return shortly with plaid and argyle patterns


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's another shot of my mosaic WIP; You can see the pattern better now that I've done more. I'm pretty pleased with it and love mosaic.


WOW! you really have it Gwen! It is gorgeous. good job.


----------



## donmaur

A plaid Garment
This a wonderful colour technique not really using any different stitches than we have explored before, but the results come out completely different
Plaid knitting is done from a chart ( we have already learned to read charts and these are no different) and then some duplicate stitch embroidery helps you finish the stirpes

go back and review previous lessons to review what you learned about reading charts

These charts are simple to read you only have to remember to change the background colour according to the pattern


----------



## donmaur

here is a very nice pattern that could be done in double knitting,fairaisle , or mosaic knitting
maybe you would like to try 1/2 the pattern in each technique and see which you like better( if any)
It will form a checker board pattern


----------



## Designer1234

*donmaur* --*maybe in your lessons you could show them how to do the duplicate stitch*? I have been asked 3 or 4 times to help people here on KP

It would fit in with this workshop and isn't hard at all but some of the students might not know how? thanks, Designer


----------



## donmaur

Now in case you feel I have not given you a lot to go on today is an only whet your appetite day and a whole exploration you can do on your own one day
however if you wish to knit your sweater/sock/cozy in plaid / argyle colour patterns just pm me and i will make sure to include these colourways in the patterns i am including
One site for those of you who are scottish and wish to knit a sweater/ scarf in your clan colours might be of interest.
http://www.walkaboutcrafts.com/worldtour/scotland/tartanclans/tartans.htm


----------



## donmaur

donmaur here
in the plaid/tartan charts they are asking you to do duplicate stitch 
this is simply an embroidery technique meant to add a colour /small pattern that you did not knit into the original garment. the reason you do this in plaid tartan knitting is that the pattern is sometimes comlex and in the picture i have shown, the small yellow one stitch (pattern) might get lost in the overall scheme of things
the first site I am giving you shows you how to add letters to your knitting. You will notice they have used charts to evenly space the letters across the project.
There is no reason you could not use the chart to actually knit the letters in using and intarsia technique( ie knit the words live,love,laugh) on your headband
http://www.bellaknitting.typepad.com/bella_knitting/2007/08/duplicate-stitc.html

the second site show you how to add a small motif after you have knit your garment. Again having said this you could also use the same technique to knit the motif in intarsia, or fairaisle if you had a whole row of the same motif

http://www.purlbee.com/duplicate-stitch-tutorial/

also there is the dependable utube type duplicate stitch in the search box


----------



## donmaur

I am off for lunch right now and when I return I will talk about argyle patterns


----------



## donmaur

Here is another small plaid pattern you might like you notice it calls for swiss darning -this is another name for duplicate stitch
You may ask yourself ok she is giving me a lecture on copyright and here she is sharing a pattern
Relax these patterns are well beyond copyright date so may be shared freely
look up vintage/copyright free patterns on your search engine- you will be amazed at what you find
just a reminder you may use any pattern that says you may use it for your personal use, but you may not photocopy or share it( you may share the link to it)


----------



## donmaur

now on to Argyle knitting
this just a special colourway again worked from a chart
(you will be dreaming charts!!!!!!)
You may use two colours only or you may use more
Intarsia technique with bobbins works well for this
here are two pictures showing 
1. argyle motifs
2. argyle chart
the v marks on the chart have been embroidered afterwards

When we get to the large projects I have an excellent pattern for an argyle pair of socks ,if anyone is interested


----------



## catlover1960

I would be interested in the argyle sock pattern.


----------



## donmaur

I would encourage anyone who crochets to try these technique in crochet
Turkish knitting
Here is another chart loving knitting colourway
below see a small chart for a cap just for an example
you could do this knitting style in intarsia or fairaisle technique
but imagine doing the pattern in mosaics? 
tomorrow we will look at links websites etc and resources
I will be back after 9pm eastern


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is my experiment with Mosaic. I am doing the purse for the cell phone. Just tried changing the main color to see how that will work and after completing the same amount again, will change the main color again.


I LOVE Mosaic.


----------



## Designer1234

That is beautiful! donmaur will be so pleased - how about posting it in the Parade like Gwen did. good job. don't forget to post a picture here and in the parade when you have it finished.


----------



## Dowager

catlover1960 said:


> I would be interested in the argyle sock pattern.


Me too!


----------



## Kissnntell

yuppers!!


----------



## donmaur

i will be sure to provide the argyle pattern and the turkish socks in the large project workshop


----------



## donmaur

I am off for the evening I wish you goodnight 
Thinking of you who are involved in the blizzards in the east.
Tomorrow I will post interesting links ( if I can get my poor link making skills to work 
Monday we will spend in a measuring frenzy - if you are making a sweater as your major project you may wish to have help
We will also make a swatch 5x5 for our major project and learn how to translate the measurements into an actual working pattern
Tuesday I will post the patterns I have 

You know what I would like ?-can you post your graphs or ideas for the major project you are doing. Have a good
evening


----------



## ole chook

Still really playing in graphic mode at present while I finish off my socks.

Instead of paper and pencil I imported the graph paper into my Graphics Program (PSP) and am experimenting with designs in there


donmaur said:


> I am off for the evening I wish you goodnight
> Thinking of you who are involved in the blizzards in the east.
> Tomorrow I will post interesting links ( if I can get my poor link making skills to work
> Monday we will spend in a measuring frenzy - if you are making a sweater as your major project you may wish to have help
> We will also make a swatch 5x5 for our major project and learn how to translate the measurements into an actual working pattern
> Tuesday I will post the patterns I have
> 
> You know what I would like ?-can you post your graphs or ideas for the major project you are doing. Have a good
> evening


----------



## donmaur

Good morning
I must admit to being a little 'not quite with it' yesterday, so I went to get the file I had made on ethnic knitting, I had filed it in the never to be seen when you want it file!
So Yesterday after I left you I organized my patterns and my craft cupboard ( at one time I had a craft room) and there it was- right where I left it-if i could have remembered to look there!!!!!!LOL

Ethnic Knitting
I have to warn you ahead of time that if you embark on this journey it is an addictive lifelong passion.

Every Nationality (Turkish, Croatian, Finnish has its own style of colour patterning.
Some have as well a particular style of the basics, ie a different cast on,a different method of holding the needles and even a different way of performing the basic stiches- k&p.
Thank goodness for our local library which brings in books from all over for us, and the internet has many knitting references that you can find. Don't forget to talk to your ethnic neighbour ! So set off on that journey yourself and have fun along the way.

Today I will talk about Turkish knitting just because I think it is possibly the most colourful.


----------



## donmaur

Turkish Knitting 
The Islamist have a long tradition of making decorative tiles and rugs for their use .The patterns are complex and geometric mostly due to religious beliefs
Like most other cultures the actual start of knitting is lost in time , but the colourway patterns can be traced to those tiles and rugs
Most of the colourways are based on a concept of balance- that is for every lighter colour you are increasing there is a darker colour decreasing (think of a diamond shape)

The tension is acheived not by the fingers as we do but by positioning the yarn around the neck

As well you may find as you study the subject there are small areas -within the country that will have different knitting traditions.

Here is a part picture of a rug -imagine this knit!
the second picture shows the tradional oxo of fairaisle
patterns
note the similarities of feel to these patterns. It has long been claimed that many of the fairaisle patterns were influenced by shipwrecked sailors

Here are a few sites where there are pictures of turkish tiles/ rugs, your search engine may provide you with more

http://www.papermandalas.com/turkishtile.htm

http://www.turkish-tiles.com/products.html

http://turkishcarpetsguide.com/carpets_and_painters.htm


----------



## donmaur

Thankyou so much ole chook for the graph
I hope others will share theirs too- some people may find inspiration in these posts of graphs

Today we are sharing links
Can i ask you a favour can you pass them to me in stead of sharing directly as i want to organize them by project thanks


----------



## donmaur

I am off line for a while now and when I come back I will share links/ examples suggestions for each project


----------



## gifffylz

You can also use Microsoft Excel program to create computer-based graph paper. If you are interested PM me.


----------



## Patchworkcat

gifffylz said:


> You can also use Microsoft Excel program to create computer-based graph paper. If you are interested PM me.


It's my program of choice, too. I use it all the time for charts.

Jill


----------



## donmaur

Well I promised you some links, the first few are in 
Mosaic knitting Style.
As I said before please pm your links and I will repost them
this will save designer a lot of work

Mosaic Purses
the small cellphone case pattern I gave you earlier

kindly provided by Gwenniepooh

http://allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Tote/astore-bag
scroll down on the left to find knitted bags- look for astore bag
_______________________________________________

a small shoulder bag

http://allfreecrafts.com/knitting/mosaic.shtml

http://ravelry.com//patterns/library/mosaic-bag

and here is a link to lots of general patterns for bags/purses that could be done in any of the tree techniques
remember if you want to felt your project, you must knit it in plain wool(not superwash) and knit it larger to allow for shrinking

http://allcrafts.net/crochet/knittingpurses.htm

http://freepatterns.com/list.html?cat_id=381

http://versusmag.blogspot.ca/2011/04/mosaic-knitted-pouches-tutorial-with.html
scroll down for these patterns( a small zippered pouch)
I'm sure you will find more patterns with your own search engine


----------



## donmaur

mosaic knitting 
Pullovers
the sweater i will give you the pattern for on Monday

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/swemanmosaic.htm

or for a vest
http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/swemosaicvest.htm

also use the search engines on bernat and lion brand


----------



## donmaur

Mosaic Headbands
the headband i gave you the pattern for( I will repeat it monday)

www.devincole.com/blog/2013/02/05/how-to-make-a-convertible-colorwork-headband

here are also a few ideas for mosaic patterns

http://rukodelie.by/content/?id=5840
you will need to use a translator for this

http://neyarn.com/Patterns.html

ladybug pattern
http://ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-ladybugs


----------



## donmaur

For those a little more ambitious
Mosaic Afghan
http://patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4230&cps=21191


----------



## donmaur

mosaic scarf

http://dailyknitter.com/knitting/mosaic-scarf-knitting-pattern/


----------



## donmaur

mosaic socks

actually lots of socks at this link- birds of a feather is a mosaic pattern you can find by scrolling down

http://allcrafts.net/knitting/knitsocks.htm


----------



## donmaur

I will be back with more later


----------



## tintin63

donmaur said:


> Mosaic Headbands
> the headband i gave you the pattern for( I will repeat it monday)
> 
> www.devincole.com/blog/2013/02/05/how-to-make-a-convertible-colorwork-headband
> 
> try http://www.devincole.com/blog/2013/02/05/how-to-make-a-convertible-colorwork-headband/
> here are also a few ideas for mosaic patterns
> 
> http://rukodelie.by/content/?id=5840
> you will need to use a translator for this
> 
> http://neyarn.com/Patterns.html
> 
> ladybug pattern
> http://ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-ladybugs


1st link now works


----------



## donmaur

I am checking the links as i post them as I am not very good at this. I encourage you to do your own searches as well


----------



## donmaur

Here are some more

a mosaic hat

http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTmaze.html

also could be used as a tea cozy too


----------



## donmaur

On to fair aisle links 
for those of you doing your own search I believe you will have more luck with fair isle knitting

Hat Patterns

http://therunningyarn.wordpress.com/2008/04/03/juneau-fair-isle-hat-free-pattern


----------



## donmaur

Mosaic Tea Press Cozy

http://ravelry.com/patternsw/library/mosaic-tea-press-cozy

Coffee cup cozy

http://verdigrisknits.com/2011/02/valentine-mosaic-coffee-cozy-free-html
*
look on the right side and find the heart mosaic cup cozy


----------



## donmaur

Fairaisle Cozy's

here is a site with lots of cozies with all kinds of different techniques 
the link below kindly provided by tin tin

http://ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=fairisle%20tea%20cozy

http://knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/cozies.php


----------



## donmaur

Fairaisle Sweaters

http://freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00445&cat_id=379

or a doll sweater to practice on
http://abc-knitting-patterns.com/1016.html

this site is actually one of my favourite sites I go to it for lots of inspiration for all kinds of projects and techniques

http://jessica-tromp.nl/norwegianfairisleknittingpatterns.htm


----------



## donmaur

How about fairaisle socks?

http://patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4942&cps=21191

http://illusiveweb.com/wp/?pc229


----------



## donmaur

some more fairaisle hats and headbands

http://knittingdaily.com/media/p/30989.aspx

headband

http://abc-knitting-patterns.com/1112.html

Cozy for a bottle
if you created a small handle for this you could take it along on a hike

http://knitting.about.com/od/homepatterns/p/fair-isle-bottle-cozy.htm


----------



## donmaur

when I return again , I will have some intarsia sites for you


----------



## donmaur

here are some intarsia sites

of course there are intarsia patterns on the jessica-tromp.nl
and have a look at these

http://sweaterscapes.com/sweater%20-patterns-1008.htm

and below is another picture of how intarsia can wow up your sweater


----------



## CarolSueB55

Adding this to my to-do list.


----------



## donmaur

here are some patterns for fairaisle

charts actually


----------



## donmaur

here is a fair aisle cardigan I am just knitting the band for
I knit it in the round and used steeks- knitted insertions to knit a cardigan in the round


----------



## donmaur

I will check in about 9 pm eastern to anwer any questions you have
Sunday I will check in one in a while to answer questions only
monday we will be back working 
you are so great have patience with me as I fumble through this thanks a lot donmaur

DESIGNER HERE: not one of us feel you are fumbling - we are just thankful you are doing this wonderful workshop for us. Your knowledge is unbelievable and the fact that you are sharing it is much appreciated by us all.


----------



## Patchworkcat

donmaur said:


> here is a fair aisle cardigan I am just knitting the band for
> I knit it in the round and used steeks- knitted insertions to knit a cardigan in the round


Fair Isle AND steeks! Oh my, but that's beautiful.

Jill


----------



## donmaur

good morning everyon( and i suppose a good evening to those who are following this wokshop in Australia)

Today being sunday
will be a freebie day mostly
by all means(if you wish) continue to finish projects start new ones
Later on I will share some of my favourite sites and the blogs i read
I will be offline for about 2 hours as this is the sunday that everything happens my homecare comes to help me have a bath and later on my dear friend who also is a minister comes to share communion with me
So whatever your religion is I wish you a holy start to the week
see you about 10am mountain -1pm pacific


----------



## donmaur

Can i ask a favour of you?
Today is the day another workshop is being set up and designer1234 is all tied up in helping create this

Can you send any questions about this workshop or even general questions (pm) to me rather than designer thanks


----------



## donmaur

Good afternoon
This after noon i want to share some of my favourite bookmarked sites

http://vintagetoychest.blogspot.ca/p/crochet-toy-patterns.html

the menu on the right gives you more options like knitting

http://knittingpatterns-scarves.startuweb.nl

you will need a translater for this

again look at the menu for other patterns you might like

http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/

http://gutenberg.org/files/20776/20776-h/chapter_8.html

http://laceknitter.blogspot.ca/

http://grannys-garret.com/links/links_e.html

http://www.southampton.ac.uk/library/du/wsa.html

http://craftatticresources.blogspot.ca/2009/10/cabbagepatch-and-baby-doll-resources.html
it will say page not found but check the menu on the right

http://www.doll-knitting-patterns.com/doll-knitting-patterns-store.html

http://antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/main.htm

more on the way


----------



## donmaur

here are some more

http://vintagepurls.co.nz/content/9-freevintagepatterns

and some blogs I read

http://flutterbypatch.blogspot.ca/p/free-patterns.html

http://justjen-knitsandstitches.blogspot.ca/2011/04/little-mouse-tea-cosy.html

and don'tforget all the free patterns on the yarn sites
ie patons, lion brand,bernat etc.


----------



## donmaur

tomporrow we are measuring and creating your very own patterns. I will check in later


----------



## Cashmeregma

What a treasure of links to visit. I've been exploring some of them. Thank you so much.
I am doing my mosaic knitting and haven't gotten much done the last few days, well none, but will change my A color again to the third color. It is so interesting seeing how different it is depending on which color you use for the A. I will post another photo when I get enough done to see the difference in the pattern.


----------



## donmaur

I am sure everyone here has their own treasure trove of favourite links.
Today has been warm and sunny we have been so blessed this winter compared to others on the east coast who are having blizzards and many storms
*I am ready to get going again tomorrow so remember to have a small notebook and your measuring tape with you we will start with the sweater and then move on to the sock*.
Have a good night all i will see you in the morning


----------



## donna47304

Angora1 said:


> What a treasure of links to visit.


I agree; the links are fantastic with tons of ideas. I made a mosaic eye glass case today. Not a very original pattern, but it is colorful and gave me a glimpse of how many options there are with this kind of knitting.


----------



## donmaur

hi everone
Good Morning
well I hate to tell you how many more sites are bookmarked on the side!!!!!!!!!!! My dh has set up a support for me to enable me to sit in bed and talk to you and moved the computer in the bedroom so i am able to browse freely maybe at the end i will share some more if you like
Are you ready? 
Here is how you normally knit a sweater(I am only guessing here)
You search online or in you lys and find a pattern you like
buy some wool especially for this pattern and follow the directions from beginning to end.
You go to try it on and it fits but somehow not as nicely as the picture looked
Then about two weeks ago you just couldn';t resist this wonderful yarn and because it was on sale you bought lots of it( enough in fact to do the sweater you bought the pattern for) But because the pattern called for a different yarn you had to buy more!(and maybe this yarn is not quite as nice as that other yarn you bought two weeks ago!

Sound familiar?
Well hopefully what i am about to share will have you only buying wool and never patterns

are you ready?


----------



## donmaur

Everyone is shaped differently.
The typical pattern has one standard set of instructions of (say size 16) but you are a little longer in the waist, or larger in the bust (and if you go up one size everything hangs on you but the bust fits).
We will look at a typical sweater but because we are using ourselves for the model it will fit perfectly
Later on we will look at taking your typical pattern (that hopefully you all have and changing it to create ease in the bust extra length extra or less width on the waist etc- but as i said that will be later on
For now we will create a loose sweater and then i will show you how to make a cardigan out of that same pattern (using steeks, knitting in the round and then knitting straight and using sport or worsted weight yarns ( actiually if you follow your swatch and trust yourself you can knit either out of any yarn 
Have you got your tape measure and little notebook and pencil?


----------



## donmaur

Pattern for the sweater/jumper

Measure around your chest ( ie your bust at the largest point)
take the tape from the back to the front overlap slightly then add 2" and write that measurenment down( be sure to say what that measurement is for ( ie bust 38)

Measure your length #1

take the tape and measure from the centre of the shoulder to the point where you want the sweater to end

mark this pont on yourself with a saftey pin 


- for now we will keep this very plain but later i will show you how to make different(ie saddle) shoulders
write this measurement down (ie length = 21")

Measure your length#2

this time measure from under your arm to the bottom of the sweater(level with where you placed the safety pin)

measure your armhole width
take the tape and measure from the front of the armhole and around to the back( in a straight line, not curved up and over the shoulder)

measure your back neck width 

measure your front neck width (curve the tape around as if it were an actual round neckline) -we will learn to design other necklines/collars later

measure your back( this is where help will come in) from the top of the neck (or wherever you w9ish the top of the neck to be, to the safety pin you placed earlier 
(there should be approximately 3 inches longer than the front length, 2 for infants, 2 1/2 for children)


Sleeve

measure your sleeve length from the centre top of the shoulder to the wrist

wrist measurement

around the wrist

Where the sweater ends at the bottom(safety pin)
measure your body from the back to the front(do not overlap or add extra here)

when we are designing shaped garments there are other measurements to take into play. We will look at those condsiderations later


Now knit your5x5 swatch with the wool you have chosen


----------



## donmaur

Designing the sweater for straights

Follow all the instructions for measuring as above

Divide any width measurements in 1/2
add 1 or2 st each side as you please to allow room for sewing seams

Knit the 5x5 swatch


----------



## donmaur

the swatch
This is the most important thing you need when designing for yourself
I called for a 5x5 swatch
Lay it flat and secure to you cork board, foam square etc with pins
*do not stretch*
Measure 4"across the piece
*if the 4" mark is on 1/2 stitch be sure to mark that down*

Measure 4" vertically on the piece mark the top and bottom on the piece with pins
Count carefully the number of rows between the 2 pins
Again *if the 4 " falls on 1/2 row make sure you note this*

be very precise here because a 1/2 stitch/row too much or to little will give you an extra 10-20 stitches/rows in your garment


----------



## donmaur

To claculate the number of stitches you need to cast on

in this instance we are working from the bottom up only

take the bottom most width measurement (at the safety pin level)

for example using an 8 stitches to the inch measure on the swatch, and a 38 inch around bottom

multiply the number of stitches per inch x the measurement

in this case it would be 8x38= 304 stitches

You will have different measurements


----------



## donmaur

Decide if you wish to have a 2x2 rib or a 1x1 rib .
How long do you like your rib to be

knit this- use smaller needles than for the body of you sweater

*remember to subtract the width of your ribbing from the fron length measurement*

Now do the same for your chest measurement
we will use 40" in this example

at 8 stitches to the inchx 40" there are 320 stitches needed

(but we only have 308 stitches on the needles)

so at this point you will change to larger needles( the ones you knit you swatch on!)

and knit one row in the main colour increasing evenly across the row 12 stitches approximately one every 26 stitches (320 divided by 12)
320-308=12 stitches


----------



## donmaur

TALKING ABOUT FAIRAISLE HERE

you have 320 stitches on the needle

what is the repeat of the graph you designed or chose - lets assume it is 16 stitches. then there could be 20 repeats of your pattern to end up at row1 ready to start repeating again

*remember if you are knitting in the round read the chart from right to left-starting at the bottom right corner
and if you are knitting straight you must read the second and alternate rows from the left(these will be purl rows)*

but suppose you have the misfortune of charting a 14 stitch repeat patterns this will not go evenly but if you add 1 plain stitch each side of the graph it will work fine
the other thing you could do is repeat your pattern across the row and put a small joining motif in between and have less pattern repeats (you would have to chart this out)


----------



## Designer1234

HI EVERYONE - Designer here. Sorry I haven't been here as much as I would like, but just opened a new workshop and there are 66 people signed up - so with this large group and others, I am really running back and forth. I have just skimmed the weekend posts and i am soooo impressed with the work you are doing. I can't believe how much donmaur is teaching all of us and I want to thank her so much! 

This is an absolutely wonderful workshop the information is so valuable and will be used as long as there is a KP. 

I hope to start trimming today so don't be upset if some of your posts disappear as previously explained. I will also ask that if possible you put your pictures in the 'parade' too. I am finding that time is of the essence for me with such large workshops so if you can do that it will be a big help. if you can't - please post and I will do it for you. I will check every few days to make sure they are all posted.

Donmaur- great job!!!!


----------



## donmaur

TALKING ABOUT INTARSIA

The basic sweater applies to you, up to the end of the increase row.

In our example you have 320 stitches on the needles

How has you design been made =to fit in the middle?
to fit over one shoulder and down the back?
As an allover pattern?

If it is an allover design make sure the the designs starts on stitch 1 and ends on stitch 320

if it is a centred design, how wide/tall is the design?(ie number of stitches)
Is it repeated on the back?
out of 320 stitches you must divide by two (160 stitches) 
rememeber that it is difficult to see the pattern if it goes around the side so subract 10-20 stitches each side 
this would leave you -140/120 stitches for you design

again how long is the front, and how tall is your design
using the above steps figure out how many rows above and below your design
ie 108 rows for example and a pattern of 50 rows high
(108-50=58 rows over, divide these in two=29 rows each side)
in the first picture you will see the design should have been lowered
you may wish to off centre the pattern by having more rows on the bottom than the top or if you are putting more than one element in dont forget this will change things
in the second example you will see the design is to small and should have been enlarged


----------



## donmaur

TALKING ABOUT MOSAIC KNITTING

So you have decided to make your sweater a mosaic pattern

knit up to the point of the increase
each mosaic pattern has an repeat number aboce it
ie- repeat of 4(main number) st.+2(number to ensure the pattern will work out
We have 320 stitches in this example(after the increase)

how to fit the mosaic pattern so it comes out right
320 divided by 4=80 repeatbut you cant use this as you must allow an extra 2 stitches for the pattern to work

So you could add two stitches to the increase having 322 st
or you could take one less increase 79 repeats 316 st add the 2 for the pattern to be right and at the end of the row add 2 plain stitches to make 320 stitches-
in this instance you would want to me sure where the row of two plain stitches is on the side(not the front or back)


----------



## donmaur

how many rows should I knit after the increase row

this is where the measurement from under your arm to the safety pin level comes in
remember to multiply the number of rows you have in you tension swatch by the measurement
ie - using for example 5 rows to the inch and the 12 "measurement
(8x12= 96 rows


----------



## donmaur

now what do I do?

you have a choice here either you will continue kniiting in the round and insert steeks

to make steeks - when you come to the place where you need to place the armholes simply wind the wool(both yarns if you are doing faiaisle or mosaic knitting) 8-10 times and continue knitting in pattern . Do the same for the other arm
*use the bust measurement for this 320 divided by 2= 160, 
place one armhole each side of this ie knit 160 place steeks,knit 160 place steeks* 
continue knitting in the round
until the bottom of the front neck (using the measurement you took) 
measure how long your shoulder is from the middle of the top of the shoulder to the base of the neck
find out how many stitches that is
in our example we have 7 inchesx 8 stitches(swatch)=56st

160 st -112 st. ( there are 2 shoulders)=48 stitches left for the neck 
subtract the measurement you did across the back of the neck earlier and you will have the number of stitches for the front

say there are 28 in the front and 20 in the back(48 st)

measure the distance from each edge of the two bones you feel sticking out below your neck this should probably be no more than 3". or 4 "

you have all you need to finish
28 stitches in front - 16 stitches ( take an inch less than you measuredx 8 st(swatch)=16st

to translate that into pattern
knit 56(shoulder)knit 6 stitches cast off 16 st(neck) knit 6, k56

knitting and purling back and forth on one side only(in pattern) decrease 1 st each time you knit at the neck edge 6 times
now to make sure this is right hold the sweater with the neck edge(cast off) in place mark this point.
measure from there up to the middle of the shoulder (calculate how many rows you need to get there)
if the cast off every second row(12 rows) works out fine
you may find you need to speed up the decrease ie -1 st every row at the neck edge 

cast off or place the remaining stitches on the stitchholder/piece of yarn

with the right side facing join your yarn again

following the left side decreases at the neck
put the remaining stitches on the holder


----------



## donmaur

to decrease the shoulders traditionally(shaped)

at the same time as you are decreasing at the neck- remember our example had twelve rows
whe you get to the shoulder 
on the purl rows decrease 6 (each purl row) til you are ready to cast off
cast off right across the remaing stitches

to cast off with a three needle cast off
simply knit the shoulder stitches to the point where all the neck stitches have been cast off and do a three needle cast off( either from the right side or from the wrong side whichever you like)
here is a video showing this technique

http://ehow.com/video_4413608_three-needle-knitting-bind-off.html


----------



## donmaur

now you are on the back if you simply repeat the front you will end up with a sweater that binds across the shoulders
you cound remedy this a couple of ways
you could simply knit extra rows from the arm hole to the top 
one drawback is that the back armhole might sag a bit

Solving the pattern with short rows

Just before you get to the point where you begin the neck on the back, do some short rows

ie you have 160 stitche on the needles
you would knit to 70 stitches of the end'
reach down as if to make 1 but don't knit it,simply place it on the right needle
turn your work purl(purling the m1 together with the first stitch) back to 70 stitches of the other end
again follow the above example knitting to 60 stitches of the end and turning as before, purling to 60 stitches and so on until you are within 20 stiches of the end -then knit to the end and purl back the next row to the end

start the neck decrease and the shoulder decrease as the front


----------



## 123wendy

Headband finished not blocked


----------



## donmaur

Sleeves
remember your arm measurements 
get out your swatch how many stitches to the inch did you get
in our example(only)
we had 5 stitches to the inch and our wrist was 7" we would cast on 35 stitches(7x5)

you might wish to do two more measurements 
one around the middle of the forearm and 
one about 1/2 way between the elbow and the shoulder

in our example we got 9" and 12"

do the rib 2x2 (If you do 2x rib you would have to have 36 stitches cast on the make it work out)
or however you are ribbing- 
the sleeve in my mind should have slightly less ribbing than the body of the sweater -but do whatever you wish

then increase 6 stitches evenly across the cuff
and knit increasing every 6th row until you have 86 stitches on the needles knit until the sleeve is long enough( about the bottom of you underarm if you are doing a drop sleeve 
or at that point switch to back and forth knitting and purling and cast off 8 st at the beginning of the next two rows and then one stiche every row until 30 st remain 
*be sure to meaure to make sure this will be ok for you

cut the steeks and darn them in and sew your sleeve in place


----------



## donmaur

this is if you do not want to knit steeks
simply at the bottom of the armhole knit and purl back and forth 
cast off 8 stitches the first two rows and decrease as for the arm finish the back including short rows as explaine in the previous post

I am not looking at raglans here when I post the basic patterns I have a raglan pattern there.


----------



## donmaur

I am off for a bit and when I come back we will talk a bit about how to make your socks fit you


----------



## donmaur

If you are knitting socks
with sock wool even thought the label gives you the tension guidelines, make your own swatch.
measure your calf around or ankle ( wherever you want the socks to end)
measure how long you want the socks to be, 
measure how long your foot is a and also how wide around
with these measurements you can adjust any pattern to fit your foot
exactly as the sweater instructions knit your cuff in ribbing
place your intarsia,fairaisle, mosaic pattern in position after the increase row (if you need an increase)
follow the instructions for your socks except making the changes to make the socks fit you

The same applies to the fingerless mitts,headbands and anything else you knit

take a tea cosy
measure your cozy at the bottom at the widest ,at the top and knit accordingly dont forget to chart patterns and make your swatch


----------



## donmaur

tomorrow I will share basic patterns so that you may use them if you wish i will be in later to answer any questions


----------



## Cashmeregma

I am still working on the mosaic knitting. I would not recommend the mohair that I used as it covers the beauty of mosaic. However, the yarns used were all I had in my stash and with the snowstorms I made do with it. That said, I had two bright colors and one neutral color and wasn't sure what way the pattern would come out with the colors, so I tried each color as A, A being the main color. I thought I would like the green the most as the main color since it was the darkest, but to my surprise I like the beige/gray best. I will use all three of these patterns as they are in my little purse, but continue on with the lighter color as A.
When green was the A color the green stripes went up, then across in the next, and on top, just part of the pattern.
Choosing which colors to put where sure makes a difference in how it looks.


----------



## catlover1960

Here is my practice mosaic piece. It is large enough to hold a gift card but could also be used as a coin purse.


----------



## Designer1234

Wonderful! what a great class! Shirley


----------



## donmaur

Oh my isnt it fun how things change with a slight colour pattern change
I am so impressed good work everyone

I am off for the night now -just wanted to check in
Patterns will be put on line tomorrow but if you have managed to create your own great too!


----------



## donmaur

good morning everyone
before I geto the serious stuff of posting patterns in a pdf form so you can download and keep them.
these are my patterns so feel free to use/share them
remember they fit me so adjust them accordingly

*I have been so honoured you came on this small journey into colour knitting with me- I hope it will spur you to do a whole bunch of exploring on your own*.

For those of you who really liked mosaic knitting and want more patterns- here is an idea convert fairaisle charts into mosaic charts

http://ehow.com/how_8696123_convert-fair-isle-slipstitch-knitting.html

for those of you who were interested in the three needle cast off I mentioned yesterday

http://ehow.com/video_4413608_three-needles-knitting-bind-off.html

What i gave you yesterday was long and perhaps a bit confusing

*Remember there are only four steps to be able to create a pattern for anything your heart desires*!!!!!!!!!!!!

1. measure

2. swatch (5x5) find the number of stitches per inch

3. multiply the measurement by the number of stitches per inch to find out the number of stitches to cast on and

4. measure to find out how many rows to knit( again using your swatch)

thats it !!!!!!!!!!!!

*remember*

_everytime your measurements change (ie a curvy waist ) you will change the number of stitches if you want a form fitting garment_

_if you want a loose fit garment measure the largest area ie the bust or hips, add 2" and knit straight

thanks for listening donmaur_


----------



## Designer1234

*DONMAUR (Maureen)*-as this workshop is closing in the next little while - the students and I want you to know how much we all have you in our prayers and thoughts.

Just so you know my feelings- I am finding it hard to express how I feel about your courage, and your willingness to share your knowledge. Please know that I will trim the workshop and make sure that nothing is removed that is important. *I also want to make sure you know that we ALL appreciate it that you were willing to do this under extremely difficult circumstances*.

I know that you will be posting all the downloads for the whole workshop- for the use of the students within the next day or two for their personal use, thank you for doing this.

We all hope that this experience warms your heart and hope that you know how much you are appreciated.

Ladies, let Maureen know how we feel about her and this wonderful learning experience that she has given us, either privately or here.

_We wrap you in our prayers and thoughts_. Shirley and Rachel and all your students.


----------



## Cashmeregma

This workshop is like 3 in one plus all the great tips and links. Oh wait....4 in one with the measuring for fit added in. I didn't even know about Mosaic knitting. Didn't know the difference between Fair Isle and Intarsia. I have learned so much and plan to use this workshop way beyond the open class time. I want to do all 3 types of knitting, although for the moment I focused on the Mosaic as I fell in love with the purse you posted. I plan to get a beautiful brooch or button like you have on yours too. Did you put felting on the back to help hold it or is this knitting thick enough you don't need that? I would think this could also make a fabulous border if I kept on knitting on a sweater, perhaps using one or all of the colors. It could be combined with Fair Isle and Intarsia.

*To have the wealth of your knowledge and expertise on here is so special for all KP members now and in the future. You are continuing the tradition of passing on knowledge*. This opens up a whole new part of knitting for me. You have touched my heart and opened my creativity. _Of course it goes beyond the knitters of the class, to all who will be receiving knit items we make, and then eventually to us passing on the knowledge you have given us. A never-ending cycle of love and friendship, bound together with the stitches of yarn and life_. Thank you for doing this workshop and know I will be using it now and in the future. Bushels of Hugs and Love


----------



## Gamquilter

*I couldn't have said it better...you are in our hearts forever, Pat*


----------



## Gamquilter

Angora1 said:


> This workshop is like 3 in one plus all the great tips and links. Oh wait....4 in one with the measuring for fit added in. I didn't even know about Mosaic knitting. Didn't know the difference between Fair Isle and Intarsia. I have learned so much and plan to use this workshop way beyond the open class time. I want to do all 3 types of knitting, although for the moment I focused on the Mosaic as I fell in love with the purse you posted. I plan to get a beautiful brooch or button like you have on yours too. Did you put felting on the back to help hold it or is this knitting thick enough you don't need that? I would think this could also make a fabulous border if I kept on knitting on a sweater, perhaps using one or all of the colors. It could be combined with Fair Isle and Intarsia.
> wow! i couldn t have said it better...i have learned so much...pat
> To have the wealth of your knowledge and expertise on here is so special for all KP members now and in the future. You are continuing the tradition of passing on knowledge. This opens up a whole new part of knitting for me. You have touched my heart and opened my creativity. Of course it goes beyond the knitters of the class, to all who will be receiving knit items we make, and then eventually to us passing on the knowledge you have given us. A never-ending cycle of love and friendship, bound together with the stitches of yarn and life. Thank you for doing this workshop and know I will be using it now and in the future. Bushels of Hugs and Love


----------



## Bobglory

Angora1 said:


> This workshop is like 3 in one plus all the great tips and links. Oh wait....4 in one with the measuring for fit added in. I didn't even know about Mosaic knitting. Didn't know the difference between Fair Isle and Intarsia. I have learned so much and plan to use this workshop way beyond the open class time. I want to do all 3 types of knitting, although for the moment I focused on the Mosaic as I fell in love with the purse you posted. I plan to get a beautiful brooch or button like you have on yours too. Did you put felting on the back to help hold it or is this knitting thick enough you don't need that? I would think this could also make a fabulous border if I kept on knitting on a sweater, perhaps using one or all of the colors. It could be combined with Fair Isle and Intarsia.
> 
> *To have the wealth of your knowledge and expertise on here is so special for all KP members now and in the future. You are continuing the tradition of passing on knowledge*. This opens up a whole new part of knitting for me. You have touched my heart and opened my creativity. _Of course it goes beyond the knitters of the class, to all who will be receiving knit items we make, and then eventually to us passing on the knowledge you have given us. A never-ending cycle of love and friendship, bound together with the stitches of yarn and life_. Thank you for doing this workshop and know I will be using it now and in the future. Bushels of Hugs and Love


Amen.


----------



## tintin63

I was sorry not to finish what I started but be assured I will continue with everything that this workshop entails when I am able to do so. It is so full of useful information I now have a file on my desktop labelled 'Donmaur's colour workshop'. I will refer to it often I 'm sure. I love colour. I love working with colour, so this workshop was ideal for me. 
I am very thankful for all the effort you have put into this workshop. At times I'm sure it was hard but it was appreciated. You will be in our thoughts.
Many Thanks
Tina


----------



## donna47304

tintin63 said:


> I now have a file on my desktop labelled 'Donmaur's colour workshop'. I will refer to it often I 'm sure. I love colour. I love working with colour, so this workshop was ideal for me.
> Tina


I agree with Tina; I too have a folder on my desktop with your name on it. Whenever I see it, I will be inspired to experiment with color and designs, both in my head and hopefully, also in projects.

Also, it will remind me of one who selflessly gives even when circumstances are difficult. You are appreciated.


----------



## catlover1960

Through your teaching I have now conquered my fear of fair isle knitting. I was always afraid to carry the yarn across the back of my work. Learning how to twist the yarn with every stitch eliminates the long floats and the back of the work is very neat. I was unaware of mosaic knitting and am also enjoying that technique also. The only color knitting I had done was a little bit of intarsia but not much. You have inspired me to add more color to my knitting. I have always admired the nordic designs in knitting and now I feel able to attempt a sweater with a nordic design. You touched on steeks in the workshop; now I need to conquer that technique. Thank you so much for this workshop. I appreciate the time and effort you put into this workshop and the knowledge you gave me. My knitting will be more colorful thanks to you. You were a great inspiration.


----------



## Dowager

I too wiwh to than you, Donmaur, for all the information you provided in this class! It is super!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Donmaur I just want to say how much I have learned from you. I'm I've not been as active the past few days; been in the BSJ workshop also but have checked in. I am so thrilled with what I have learned and feel so honored to have had you as an instructor. Your expertise has been phenomenal and I will referring back to this workshop many times I'm certain. Like Angora said, it has been like 4 workshops all rolled into one. I missed a lot onm the measurements for sweaters but am so blessed that I will have access to it in the future. You are an incredible lady and I wish the best for you. Sincerely, Gweniepooh/Gwen


----------



## 123wendy

thank you Donmaur for all the wonderful patterns, for sharing your skill and joy in knitting with color. WOW.


----------



## donmaur

thanks everyone for all your thoughts and for allowing me to share my knowledge with you. I had such fun.
Although the official workshop is over I will be post ing all the patters here in a pdf for form you to download and save to use as you wish.
This will probably take a day or two as i do not type fast

Please keep checking back
the patterns will be clearly labelled as to what they are and what technique I have used on them click on the download button to keep them for your use

any of the patterns are more than adaptable for any of the techniques

remember measure and swatch everytime( even on the best designer patterns)

now that the workshop is over I hope you will be inspired to keep on trying new charts will try to incorporate colour in your work

If you need help at any time please feel free to pm me I will be more than glad to help you 

donmaur


----------



## Cashmeregma

I will post a photo when I am done with my mosaic WIP here and in the Parade. :thumbup:


----------



## donmaur

hmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know we said this is over however I had a question about steeks and I thought I might review it


when you are knitting in the round and you come to the armholes you must at this point do one of two things

stop knitting in the round and proceed to knit and purl back and forth

or continue knitting in the round using steeks
When you come to the place where the armholes should be
simplly wrap your yarn arpound the needle 8-10 times and continue knitting

In our example sweater we had 320 stitches, so this is how it would look
knit 160 stitches, place steek,( warp yarn around needle 10 times)knit 160 stitches, place steek

on the next row when you come to where the steeks are drop all the wrapped stitches and wrap again

this will create a drop shoulder

however if you are using a set in sleeve or raglan which is not as easy) 
set in sleeve 
cast off 8 stitches k144 cast off 8 stitches ,place steek, cast off 8 stitches ,knit 144 , cast off 8 stitches and proceed as above
you may find you need to place more wraps to accomodate the bigger space

raglan sleeve is the same as you decrease you need to wrap more stitches
*remember if you are doing two colour knitting to wrap both yarns around the needle*
at the end cut all the steeks in half and sew the end in


If you are doing a cardigan and wish to knit in the round
you may follow the above method if you wish

or you may do as I did where you place the steek k1p1 alternating colours for 10 -20 stitches, and then go back to the pattern on the other front

when you are ready to cut the steek get out your sewing machine and sew a very fine stitch line 2 or 3 times in the same place and then about 1/2 " away parallel to the first line of sewing.
Cut in between the two lines
or if you have a serger sew one side and then oerlap0 the cut edge

I f you are hand sewing use a back stitch and be sure to catch each row of knitting with a thread, again be sure to cut between the lines of sewing

the reason I do it this way is that it forms a nice bracket to turn back for buttonholes or zippers


----------



## wwrightson

Donmaur: Thank you so much for your willingness to share your expertise with us. Although I have not been able to actively participate, I have been following your posts regularly and plan to use the information to try color work in the near future.

I wish you all the best with your health issues and will be keeping you in my thoughts.

Designer 1234: Thanks for your efforts in organizing these workshops.

All of you ladies are more than generous with your time and knowledge.


----------



## shirley m

Words cannot thank you enough for what I have learned from your posts. I have not done a lot of 'samples' from your teaching,too hot here, but I will be happily very busy over our winter months.Thank you so very much,and know you will always be my teacher in Canada. With affection, Shirley M.


----------



## Jokim

Thank you, Donmaur. You have taught me more about knitting than I have learned up to this point in my life. God Bless you!


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you so much Donmaur. I never knew about mosaic knitting and now I am about to make the purse. I admit I do know about fair isle and have a sweater from the 90's to actually cut steeks and will be reading your instructions. I also have one up to the arms and need to steek so will be reading your instructions again.
Thank you so much for sharing all your knowledge and expertise. 
Thank you Shirley for making all these instructions permanent. I will be posting the fair isle socks I am working on from one of the links that Donmaur provided. thank you again, Donmaur. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.
Judy


----------



## Designer1234

We are not in a rush to close and lock up the workshop -- we will keep it open until donmaur has an opportunity to post the downloads, which will be great to have - as you will be able to put them in a file for your own use. I also will take some time to highlight the different posts. 


So donmaur - take your time to post the downloads and we thank you. 

Designer.


----------



## kittys punkin

What a wonderful class. So much information, and to be able to learn many new things about working in color! Thank you so much for all your time and knowledge in teaching this class.


----------



## donmaur

Good morning everyone
thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts
It has been my priviledge to share with you and i thank you for coming along on this journey
Take care
happy knitting and always ask yourself when you are knitting "what would happen if I did it this way'
you will be amazed at the results 
I am only a pm away if ever you need help
Company came yesterday so today I hope to [post most of the patterns(only)/.
As Shirley so kindly provided the workshop will stay on here for your referral permanently


----------



## donmaur

the head band pattern

To adjust the pattern so it fits you refer back to the workshop

this headband may be done with any of the 3 techniques we learned

If you live in a hot climate there is no reason not to knit the head band in cotton 

Remember patterns are only guides make this how you want to


----------



## donmaur

here is the pattern for the placemats
this pattern is done in mosaic knitting technique

there is no reason you could not do this pattern in any technique or any other mosaic pattern 

the picture below is of my newest mosaic pattern and it looks somewhat similar to the mosaic pattern on the place mat but not quite the same


----------



## Granalou

Dear Donmaur, 

Your work shop has been so informative. I have kept a folder with all the downloads on a smart stick where I keep all my knitting, patterns, tutorials pictures of things I have made etc. It will be referred to frequently.

Thank you so very much for all the info, tips and patterns and especially for all your time you spent oranizing the workshop and patiently answering the many questions posed. You are a vey gracious lady!


----------



## donmaur

this is the pattern for the fingerless mitts
it is done here in sport weight/ sock weight yarn

if you want to knit this pattern in worsted weight refer back to the posts in the workshop

the mitts have a fairaisle pattern on them however both intarsia and mosaic knitting poatterns could be used easily

the first picture is of my fairaisle fingerless mitts, the second picture one of our participants kindly shared for intarsia the design appears on the back of the mitts only


----------



## donmaur

loose fit sweater

to make this sweater smaller subtract 4 stitches for each size smaller you want the sleeves to be
and 20 stitches smaller for each size smaller you wish the body to be
remember to adjust the chart accordingly
here is the download for this pattern and the fairaisle charts for it
remember if you are knitting on straights add 1 stitch each side (for sewing) and divide the pattern in half ( the first and last stitch each side are not part of the pattern
remember to purl back
if you use the charts start at A bottom right corner


----------



## donmaur

here is an alternate colourway for these charts


----------



## donmaur

knitting bags
here are two shapes
I gave you another earlier on in the workshop I have provided a chart, or you may do your own again all three techniques may be used with this pattern


----------



## donmaur

here is the argyle socks pattern
I think this is it if I have missed a pattern please pm me so that designer can close down the workshop
picture one is one colourway, picture 2 is another
don't forget to click the download button


----------



## Xiang

Hello Dommaur, I don't know if you will be back on here, but I would like to add my thanks to you for sharing your skills. As yet, I have not begun work in this area, as I have so much on the go already, but I have now got the information I need to make some very interesting items - my lost skills are slowly returning, with help from you and other sharing people. Thank you


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

